# FET Buddies June/July



## CurlyGirl1225

Hi

Due to start DR on 12th June

Not done this before so if anyone wants to share the journey together?


----------



## Paulapumpkin

Hi Curly, good luck. This is my 2nd journey. Any questions just ask. X


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hi

How did your ET go Paula?


----------



## Paulapumpkin

Mine isn't due until July/Aug Hun x


----------



## bumpylady

Him I start down regs on the 8th. This is my first ever FET, I didn't get to do a fresh one due to over stimulation so don't have a clue what to expect. All I know is I won't be on as much meds


----------



## melbg

Hi,

I'm doing a natural cycle get with transfer likely to be around 27th June. No meds except for progesterone from 2 days after o (which I begged for). Endo scratch on Friday this week, and will be defrosting both our frosties and transferring however many survive. It's all getting real again! 
x


----------



## Sarah donkey

Hi ladies,

May I join? Had a disaster of a 3rd attempt at FET which had to be cancelled due to 3 large cysts and an estrogen level of 5000! We are changing clinic to the ARGC and have our appointment 10th hoping to get started straight away! Xxx


----------



## pearlsignorile

HI GUYS IM DOING FET IN JULY TRANSFER 16TH


----------



## Blondie75

Hi ladies, hope that it's ok for me to jump in.
I've got my nurses consult tomorrow and all going to plan should have implantation around 15th July.......not quite feeling real yet but I'm sure the jabs etc will sort that out!
Would be good to hear how other people are getting on


----------



## skye11

Hi ladies, 

I'm due to start my first FET on 23rd June! I had IVF in April but due to high risk of ohss was told I'd get a frozen transfer. I can't believe I'm about to step back onto this roller coaster!

I have to admit I have no idea how FET works so any advice greatly appreciated. I've been told I get a prostap injection on 23rd and get my first scan on 10th July. Does this sound right? I thought prostap was for long protocol for EC? I'm a little confused! I thought I'd get an apt to discuss how it all worked but it seems we're just getting straight to it which is good but confusing! 

*Blondie* How did your apt with nurse go?

Hope you are all doing well!

Skye


----------



## SarahDraper

Hi,

I'm just about to start my third embryo transfer 2 of which have been FET's. We have been at this for over 18 mths now and have already lost 4 embryos. I'm not going on the pill this time so its all happening pretty quick. I've had the scrape so I'm hoping that will help this time. My FET date is 21st July. I'll keep my fingers crossed for all you first timers as an unsuccesful transfer is no fun. 
Good luck everyone and if anyone needs some help or advice I'm an old hand at this now so ask away.

Sarah
xx


----------



## Abs77

Hi I'm new to Fertility friends, I'm DR'ing at the moment & find this really tough (hot flushes, mood swings, disrupted sleep). If all goes to plan I should be having FET at the end of June.


----------



## Josie1

Hey ladies, hope it's ok for me to join 2.

I've got my prostap injection in the morning, this will be my 3rd attempt but 1st with frosties x


----------



## skye11

*Josie* Good luck with your prostap tomorrow. It will be mine 2 weeks tomorrow! Please let me know how you get on. I'm new to FET! This will be my first time.

*Abs* What medication did you get for downregging? I dread getting headaches. I suffer migraines and so hope that doesn't mean I'll get them as a side effect when I get my prostap injection. Hope the side effects ease off for you. How far on with FET are you?

Wishing you all the best.

Skye


----------



## MyreiE

Hello all...mind if I join up? I am just waiting for AF to arrive so I can start taking my medication only estrogen and progestrone. I am not doing any down regulation..had to look that up after reading about it on the FET boards.  I have no idea why they don't have me doing that..Had failed IVF last month -3 put back in..BFN....and DP as well as our RE see no reason to wait.  (age factor and all). We have two snowbabies waiting to be put back in. I have been trying my best to just stay calm...and relaxed..even nonchalant with this attempt, bc I really think the stress negatively affected things last time.. I am in the US and leave for Germany in a few days to start the merry-go-round one more time! Our clinic is in Germany where my DP resides..well I reside there too..but only part time for now.  

Hope all goes well for everyone here! 
-Myrei (pron. My-Ray)


----------



## Josie1

My injection went fine today, it seems quite a long process compared to fresh cycle (short protocol meds) she said to expect transfer week commencing 14th July


----------



## Abs77

Hi Josie what is a postap injection? I've never heard of it!

Hi Skye, I'm on Buselerin nasal spray. I've never had headaches on it (this is my 4th time on it) I've heard if you drink lots of water it can reduce the chance of headaches. 

Hi Myrei, I was really disappointed to be down reg'ing (I find it the worst drug for side effects) and I'm not entirely sure why they down reg for FET (but have great faith in my consultant!!)?? Every clinic seems to do things slightly differently & suppose they take into account individual factors for each patient when deciding protocols.

Wishing all you guys a successful cycle xxx


----------



## Josie1

It's to shut down your ovaries and natural hormones she said. I then get a period in about a week, go for a scan on the 26th to check lining is thin and then take tablets for approx 12-14 days to thicken the lining of womb then go in for transfer.

It seems so long compared to a fresh cycle x


----------



## Jojonz

Hello
Another newbie on here - I'm heading into my first FET, we had unsuccessful IVF three months ago. 
Our process is pretty straightforward, on the pill now and due for ET on 23rd June so not too long to wait, although it depends on scan results next week. 
Great to be on this thread - I was a lurker last time round but thought I'd join in this time... 
look forward to supporting this wee group


----------



## E11EHC

Hi Ladies, does anyone mind if I join in?
I'm a surrogate, cycling for my couple at ARGC.
I had my initial consultation yesterday and waiting for AF to arrive this weekend. Going in Monday for bloods and to start monitoring cycle. I should be doing a natural FET, with just progesterone, aspirin and injection(s?) afterwards I have never had a FET before, so I've joined here just to find some info. Keeping my fingers crossed for a successful first cycle, the lovely lady I'm helping has a good track record with her embies and I have a good track record with holding onto pregnancies so hopefully the 2 combined make a good match  

Good luck to all you ladies too 
xx


----------



## angie pangie

Hello everyone!!!  

Wow it's been a long time since I posted on this forum.

After a successful 3rd attempt at ICSI which gave us DD last year, we are hoping to get a sibling for her with a FET.

I'm currently down regging with the nasal spray and have my baseline scan next week.  We've got 2 frosties and I'm really hoping and praying that they are sleeping tight and will warm up ok.  We're aiming for transfer week beginning 7th July.

Been doing acupuncture again which I think helped us last time.

Am trying my hardest to keep it secret this time.  We told all our close friends and family each time we did ivf previously and I just found it really hard as everyone wanted to be updated all the time.  Have told only my parents this time and am already finding it less stressful!    People do keep asking me when we're gonna try for another though!  I keep saying that we might try sometime over the summer!

Is anyone taking any vitamins?  I took loads for my last fresh cycle but not sure if it's needed for a frozen one? 

Hope everyone has been enjoying the sun!  

Angie Pangie xxxxx


----------



## Jojonz

Hi again.. great to see more people coming on board. 
I've been having acupuncture this time round which I'm loving... I feel like my body is in a much stronger place than I was for my fresh transfer 3 months back. I also feel more positive about the whole thing too - last time I was always hedging and not wanting to get too excited. 
I have blood test and scan this week to make sure all looking good and then all going well we're off to the big smoke (7 hours drive away) for transfer on Monday... so fingers crossed. 
Hope everyone is having a great weekend


----------



## PinkChevron

Hi Everyone
I'm new to the site and have just started down regging on Saturday. This is our first frozen cycle after a failed fresh ICSI cycle in Jan/Feb. I'm feeling more positive about this round and generally in a better place. I think I have a better understanding of the process and what I'm going to go through. My biggest regret last time was not joining a forum like this for the support and not doing counseling so I have both planned for this cycle.
We have 3 frozen blasts so expecting to transfer 2 of them around 15th July. 
Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Blondie75

Hi all 
Bit lax in posting! All went well with nurses appointment. We're getting all our frosties defrosted on the day then they are going to put the healthiest looking one in and then fingers crossed!
Josie1 and PinkChevron it looks like we'll be having ET the same week. I'm trying not to think about it too much but getting the meds delivered tomorrow so will all start to be very real! Was doing so well at occupying myself that I nearly managed to book a holiday the week of ET  Half way through plugging in the credit card details then suddenly thought that dates a bit familiar..........d'oh!
With regards to vits/supplements the only one my consultant said was a must was the folic acid, waiting on the BFP before splashing out


----------



## pearlsignorile

hi guys i just lost my mom so havent been on but want to say welcome to all the new ladie s since i posted last

curlygirl hows everything going u started your meds
paulapumpkin u will be agreat source of help for me i see this is your 2nd time
bumpylady how u feeling on your meds
melbg u so lucky to have to embabies i only have one but staying positive
sarahdonkey how did your appointment go
blondie75 you tranferring a day before me pretty exciting
sky11 thank god for fertiltyfriends
josie hi  the waiting is the worst but not long for all us ladies know
jojonz what date is your scan all the best this week
e11ehc im so honouerd to meet you i feel like u give women an amzing oppertunity to be a mom i think u awsome
angiepangie im thinking about doing accupuncture myself as i i know it helped with my fresh cycle
pink chevron welcome fertilty friends are the best as we all going thru the same thing so im looking forward to all our new friendships
blonie  congrats on your good news sorry to ask why do only put one back i wishh i had 3 i only have 1 as far as vit/suppliments my doc says to take folic and agood pregnancy supplement know
im still just taking the pill and waiting to stop on the 27th june then wait for period she says will probly come in 3 days then start  progynova to bulid the lining then lining scan 12th and then tranfer 16th  i only have one frosty but it only takes one right 
 for my little embaby he is 6 days old
 for all of us


----------



## Blondie75

Hi Pearlsignorile, so sorry about your Mum.  I lost my mum 2 months before my little boy was born. Never a good time for it to happen but particularly hard when there are so many things that come up now that I would have asked.....
We decided only to put the one back for a couple of reasons, because everything went so smoothly last time (no guarantee I know) it was recommended that we only put one in and also my consultant went through some of the added issues regarding being pregnant with twins after a c-section(DS was breech) and words like rupturing etc were used which did put me off!  
Just hope that at least one gets through the thaw, like you say it only takes the one


----------



## MyreiE

Hello Ladies,

I made it back over the big pond (back in Germany as of yesterday) and wanted to say hello and welcome to newcomers since my last posting. I was getting nervous because AF was late and I thought she would never arrive..but just as I was going through security at the Houston airport..umm..here she came! Was not a comfortable flight..but I was so pleased that I could start on my pills and would be in Germany at the beginning of my cycle..so I start on Estradiol tomorrow and also go in for a scan and bloodwork..as I am estimating it, we will have ET on or around June 30th. We have two snowbabies..only one cell..they aren't allowed to freeze blasts here in Germany..its a different system everywhere it seems. The last ones were only 4-cells at 2 days..so I have been wondering if that had something to do with why it didn't work..but I am trying to to dwell on the what ifs.. for those who are doing or have done acupuncture ..is there anyway for you to post what points your acupuncturist is using so I can have DP do those on me..he is a pain specialist and not a fertility specialist, but it will save us money if he does it now as well as the day of ET..thanks a ton..
personals...
Angiepangie..congrats on your dd, and welcome back.. I have been taking prenatals for the past 3 years..I also take Omega 3 and had been drinking raspberry leaf tea..but there are conflicting reports of when its safe/unsafe to drink, so I backed off of it in the last week or so..
Jojonz..glad you are feeling so positive...that is my goal too..to make this time around a much more pleasant and exciting thing instead of internalizing every little thing that I was a literal basket case..also if you could see above about the acupuncture..thanks! How was ET on Monday?
PinkChevron- more positive energy on the board..yayyy...this place in amazing..i am so glad you found it!  I hope all goes well for your ET.
Blondie..look at the almost goof regarding your booking the holiday around ET as good omen of things to come...pre-preggo brain! ha! praying for great defrosting all of our snowbabies      

Have a great evening all!
-M


----------



## BathBelle

Hello Ladies, Can I join you?

I'm hoping to start d/r on or around 27th June. I say hoping as I'm waiting for my clinic to call to confirm I can start this month. 

I have 3 frosties left. 

Pearlsignorile, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## pearlsignorile

hi thanx bath belle and blondie75 it been rough but just taking 1 day at a time  for us all


----------



## shello

hi hope you don't mind me joining. I had fet on the 10th June and am due to test Saturday . I had a successful fresh cycle last year I transferred one embie it split and was pregnant with identical twins boys who unfortunately  I had to deliver at 17 weeks . I've never had a fet before I transferred two snow babies and I'm so nervous waiting to know if its worked, as this is mine and my husbands last chance no more snow babies left. I wish you all the good luck in the world with your journey x


----------



## PinkChevron

Hi Shello

Wishing you lots and lots of luck, the waiting bit is definitely the toughest part of all this and it's so hard to stay calm and positive. Sending you good vibes x


----------



## shello

PinkChevron said:


> Hi Shello
> 
> Wishing you lots and lots of luck, the waiting bit is definitely the toughest part of all this and it's so hard to stay calm and positive. Sending you good vibes x


thanks pink chevron, that does truly mean a lot  I'm thinking positive all the way just wondering does it take longer to get a positive result on a poas if you have a fet I'm nervous with the waiting xx


----------



## Jojonz

Hello

welcome to new people on here and Shello all the best, that two weeks is tough. 
pearlsignorile so sorry about your Mum that is really tough timining. 

Just had my scan, they said my lining looks good so now just got to wait for the phone call from the clinic to get my blood test results and to confirm if we're going ahead on MOnday with our ET. 
Seems there is so much waiting in this game... each stage you wait nervously and then once you get a good result you move onto waiting for the next thing. 

MyreiE re the acupuncture, I can;t remember any specific spots she has used.. sorry! 
We have two embryos but will only transfer one, here in NZ they seem to only want to tranfer one at a time, probably given my age too..so fingers crossed the wee one thaws OK. 

We have to travel for our ET, 8 hours drive to the clinic so we're going to make a holiday of it and not take a computer or any devices with us! technology holiday! Can't wait to sit by the fire and keep toasty warm

Hope all is going well for everyone
x


----------



## pearlsignorile

shello and congrats on being pupo  and   for you


----------



## shello

pearlsignorile said:


> shello and congrats on being pupo and   for you


Thank you &#128522; xxxxx


----------



## pearlsignorile

hi guys can i ask a question im still breastfeeding my 2yr old dd and we both love it ive been on the pill for2mnths and although milk supply is down its not my concern i statr estro-pause next week for the lining and and want to know how will this effect my baby girl any info


----------



## Blondie75

Hi Pearl, I think there are some other threads on this one in FF, but probably best to speak with your nurse/consultant. Good for you though, can't imagine still breast feeding my little boy!


----------



## pearlsignorile

thanx guys she just says i should stop but no good solid reason why


----------



## Jojonz

Hello - how is everyone doing?
I'm now confirmed for my ET on MOnday 23rd. So have started the pessaries and still on the pill. It seems my protocol here in New ZEaland is a little different from many of you!

Here's hoping the thaw is successful... we're just thawing one to implant so fingers crossed. 
I'm still feeling really positive.. I've been doing loads of emotional releasing lately (separate work I"m doing through my business) but I think it's really helping me to feel grounded. Been laughing lots and having a great time with my partner.. so hope to keep that up. 

We're taking a holiday around this, so leaving today for some real chill time before heading to the city... so I'll check in again when I can. 
Anyone else due for ET around this time?

Sending healthy happy vibes to you all


----------



## MyreiE

Hi Jojonz and all,

I am doing pretty good. Trying to get on German-time, but as I am wide awake and prepping for DP's birthday party we are having here tomorrow night, it is not quite working! Great news on your definitive date for ET Jojonz. I pray all goes well with the thawing process. Thanks for answering my ? about the acupuncture...I will just tell him to stick me to calm my nerves..lol..My ET should be a week later than yours..on 30/6. I have started my estrogen pills and have pretty much decided that outside of my usual prenatals and eliminating coffee and alcohol, I am not changing my diet or giving into trying every old wives tale like I did for ICSI last cycle. I am remaining optimistic about this FET cycle and feel much less stressed than last time. Maybe it really was all of those hormones that made much a nut-job! 

pearlsignorile, I am so sorry I neglected to offer my condolences the last time I posted.  And good for you for nursing for a full two years. With my last ds, I nursed until 23 months..not really my idea to go that long..but he literally would not let go. I think most people these days feel that any longer than a year is weird. I say let it naturally taper off..so maybe that is what your body is doing.. 

ok back to cleaning...we are having about 15 folks here for good old fashioned TX barbecue..lol..should be a hoot!

-M


----------



## shello

Right ladies I need some advice, my clinic makes you test at 11dpt I stupidly tested again this morning and got another BFN considering my test day is tomorrow, do any of you have any past experience with getting a positive after?  I'm still in my little bubble and don't feel like it's failed I'm weeing nearly every hour which has been happening the last 3 days so is there hope or could it the meds I'm on xx be brutely honest with me xx


----------



## Josie1

I don't like to be the bearer of bad news but I think it will be a negative hunni 

Only going from my own experience, others may have different experiences xx


----------



## shello

Thanks Josie I don't have friends who have gone through it so someone who has takes appreciated on it.  Xx


----------



## Josie1

I hope I'm wrong hunni. I know how it feels if it does fail. It's the hardest thing in the world x


----------



## BathBelle

Hi Ladies, Thank you for the welcome 

Shello, how old were the embies that you had put back? I have always picked up a positive about 11 dpo, but several of my friends have tested negative on otd but gone on to have successful pregnancies that cycle. I have heard fets are sometimes slower to pick up. How do you feel?

Pearls, I was told to stop breastfeeding when I had a medicated cycle last year. The clinic would only do natural cycles if still feeding. I guess the drugs you take a pretty nasty and you wouldn't want to pass on to your lo. 

MyreiE, Hope the party is going well 

Xx


----------



## shello

Hi bath bell they were 5 day blastocysts.i was totally convinced I had implantation cramping around day 5 or 6. I wee a lot more, I don't feel like it's failed but wonder if it's my mind. I did the clear blue plus test the clinic gave me this morning and was a bfn but don't feel like af is due. I'm so confused but when I was pregnant with my son I didn't get a + on a test even though I knew i was but not even my doc believed me he even did a blood test to prove I wasn't but came back I was. So I don't know what to think but my clinic made me test on a poas 11 dpt last year with a 5 day embie with a fresh icsi cycle. So I'm even more confused  xx


----------



## BathBelle

Shello,   it could be the drugs giving you the symptoms but given you have form for tests not working, I think you should get a blood test done to be certain.  Everything crossed for you xx


----------



## shello

Thank you xxxxx


----------



## Jojonz

How is everyone going? 
Shello any more news?
MyreiE how are you doing over there in Germany? 

I had my replacement yesterday and all went well. Was so pleased that our first embie defrosted nicely so still have one stashed away. of course I'm hoping we don't need it until 2 years from now! 
I had acupuncture pre- and post- the transfer and it was really lovely. Just a nice way to relax before (even though my bladder was SO full) and then afterwards was much better than last time when we just walked straight out of the clinic.. just nice to really make the most of the moment. 
The acupuncturist also played the Zita West post-transfer visualisation which I loved, and MyreiE it goes through the pressure points for you too while she's talking, so that might be useful for you?

Anyway, nearly finished day one post transfer... I know the days will just get slower and slower from here! Had a minor panic as I ate some mayo at lunchtime before I rememebered I shouldn't be.. so trying not to beat myself up. It was only a tiny amount but you know how you stress about those things. 

So - we're off to another spot tomorrow to continue our holiday and resting, and my OTD is 3rd July. The waiting and symptom spotting begins

hope you are all well and positive x


----------



## BathBelle

Hi Ladies,

Yay congratulations on being PUPO Jojonz. Was it fresh mayo you had? Regular jarred mayo is fine, it's just the homemade stuff with raw egg you shouldn't have. 

Shello, did you manage to get a blood test?

What's everyone been doing to prepare for their treatment?

Xx


----------



## pearlsignorile

hi guys

Bathbelle im only doing yoga this time im hoping to do 1 acupuncture before and 1 accupuncture after 
JoJonz   congratulations on being pupo and we will   for your  all is well are you planning to poas and when will that be  
Shello how is everything going im sending you  and hope all is well this can be quite ahectic time in our lives
Meyri hope the barbicue was awsome  when do u start again

Blondi75,Pinkchevron hope you guys are well 
As for me 3 more days on the pill and then i  i wait for my period and then start taking estrapause (estrogen) for my lining feeling nervous and excited all at the same time who is also doing transfer around the 16th july and wher e are u at know


----------



## PinkChevron

Fingers crossed for you Jojonz.

I'm at the point as you Pearlsignorile, I'm waiting for a period and to start Progynova (which is such a misnomer) on the 1st July followed by a scan 10 days later and proposed transfer date of 14th July.

I've basically forgotten all about the process, I've been distracted by work, which I love, and major building work at home, which others might think is the worst time ever but I think for us it's good timing as it's keeping me mentally very busy choosing decor, planning layouts, etc. while DH is dealing with the day to day stresses of the builders. I've been eating and drinking as normal including coffee and alcohol, though not much of either and don't intend to change anything til transfer date when I will stop drinking and cut back to 1 coffee a day, I only have 2 now though and I'm not a tea drinker.
We've purposefully kept our social life busy, a little bit because our house isn't the most comfy place to be at the mo but also cos working from home I'm ready to get out in the evening so we've been spending lots of evenings in the park playing ping pong and frisbee and having BBQs which is also a lot to do with the unusually fabulous British weather at the mo. We've not really told anyone about this cycle, which I think has also removed that weight of anticipation from others and so we're able to carry on as normal without questions or worse, awkward moments when people aren't sure whether to ask how its' going or not as they've no idea of the length of the process. I've also been doing my weekly yoga class and about fortnightly acupuncture which I'll probably up in the 2ww as I know that is when the worry and stress will set in. I'm just feeling positive about being busy through it this time and what will be will be. 
(There are rubbish bits too, like the 3 newborns and 2 pregnant ladies on my street of 30 houses, all of whom I know, but only 1 of whom knows our scenario. I'm trying not to focus too much on that and to hang out with my childless friends or friends with older children to remind me life can be great anyway. 
Feeling I have lots of positivity to share at the mo so hoping it'll rub off on the rest of you.


----------



## MyreiE

Hi Ladies!

Sorry I have been so quiet. I am happy to hear and feel all the positive energy on the board!

Jojonz..all is well in Deutschland! The Bday bbq went great..we had about 14 guests and they loved DP's homemade onion soup, my secret recipe TX "Jay" Burgers (named after one of my bff's) and my homemade BBQ sauce. I also made a "homemade" (Duncan Hines boxed yellow cake) with really homemade chocolate frosting and my famous knock your socks off margaritas.. (I had alcohol free white wine). Thanks for the acupuncture tips..will definitely look into Zita West..I am so glad your defrosting and transfer went well! It really sounded so nice.  Sending huge sticky vibes your way!

Hugs to shello..I know its so hard being in that..in between..not knowing stage....

PinkChevron...good for you for keeping so occupied! I am trying to do the same..work is keeping me plenty busy..and I am also trying to do some home improvements..getting the kiddoes bedrooms together..hopefully..we will all be here as a family within the next couple of months..the twins..and one or two more who will be put back in next week.  So here's to keeping busy and staying positive!

Cheers to everyone else I have missed..wishing everyone a terrific Hump Day! 

I have my scan to check my lining tomorrow..and find out if next Monday is a go for defrosting and ET.. 

ok a question from a relative newbie to all this ..what does PUPO stand for?  blushing....

also does anyone else on estrogen feel tired??  I just want to sleep all day! 

love to all,
-M


----------



## Jojonz

HI all
You guys are awesome, thanks for all your support!

*MyreiE *sounds like all is well. PUPO is pregnant until proven otherwise (I think). don't worry, I've had to look up the abbreviations so many times!
*PinkChevron *your positivity is wonderful. I have still been mainly feeling really positive, laughing lots still and having a wonderful holiday with my partner. 
*pearlsignorile *sounds like things are ramping up for you - exciting!
Shello how are you getting on? 
And for everyone else, hope you are going well during this time.

AFM, I'm now 3dp5dt and feeling really good, aside from complete lack of any symptom at all! AAArgh that's driving me nuts. NO sore boobs, big boobs, cramping or anything. so I'm just visualising our wee embie burrowing in and making a safe and happy home in there. 
Sounds silly but I'm doing lots of kinda welcoming thoughts towards it which always makes me smile

We had a 5 day blast transferred and I won't test before my blood test on 3 July. I managed to hold out from doing a POAS last time too, just think the angst of not knowing if the result was accurate or not would do my head in!

So - off for another couple of days of chill and then back home. 
Sending love to you al


----------



## MyreiE

Hi all,

Jojonz...good for you holding out on doing a POAS prior to OTD. I definitely messed up last cycle by doing one too early. Enjoy the rest of your chill time.

I had my scan yesterday and my lining is 12 mm thick, which my RE said is very good. I go in for another scan Sat afternoon and then the transfer is set for Tuesday 7/1.. 

Here's a question for everyone..did you do bedrest or carry on as usual after ET?

It's an exciting evening in the house... Deutschland vs USA!! HeeHee!!

Thanks girls..have a great day!

-M


----------



## Blondie75

Lots going on which is great to see!
AF turned up this evening so I'll be calling the clinic tomorrow for the initial scan and then I'll know what's going on!
Much like PinkChevron I've been keeping really busy, time has gone by really quickly and no time to worry about anything.
After ET the first time I think we just had a chill out day, probably try to do the same this time round but slightly more difficult with a super active toddler!
Thinking happy positive thoughts


----------



## Jojonz

Hi... how is everyone going?

Hope you are all well and feeling positive!

I'm less than 48 hours to wait till I get my blood test results now..... getting more and more nervous but focusing on visualising really positive outcomes. I'm totally into the knicker-checking phase now but so far so good!!!


----------



## MyreiE

Good morning all,

I leave for the ET in about 2.5 hours. I find it odd that the klinik hasn't called to report how the snowbabies made out in the thawing process..I can only assume all is well because I can't imagine them letting us drive there for nothing. I am doing pretty well, but having some anxiety. We are sitting here contemplating whether to try valium for my nerves or some other sedative so that I am totally relaxed during the procedure. I know that anxiety is not good for the process. We decided against acupuncture because I actually hate it and that might actually increase the anxiety..poor DP..he doesn't know what to do with me!

I will let you know how things go.  

Wow jojonz..it's that time already..I am really praying for your success!

-M


----------



## PinkChevron

MyreiE - good luck with your transfer, if it were me I'd be thinking of something non-chemical for the nerves like deep breathing and calming music on your journey. In relative terms the transfer is the easy bit and it's the next couple of weeks where you really need to keep your calm. I know that's much easier said than done, I coped really badly with the 2ww on my fresh cycle so I'm hoping for lots of fun distractions this time around. I've booked myself on a weekend craft course with a friend and have loads of crochet I want to get done before the arrival of my new niece/nephew. It's hard on the blokes as I think they just want to fix you and it's just not as easy as that, we've come up with a code word which just means I need a hug. I find it diffuses things as much as anything as it brings us back to thinking of the common goal. I hope everything goes really well at the clinic today.

Jojonz - wow that feels like it has come around quickly. Have you found any good ways to keep you going though the wait? Keeping fingers crossed for you.

I've just started my course of Progynova today. I've had a few headaches the last week which I'm putting down to side effects of the nasal spray and I've developed hayfever symptoms and an apparent sensitivity to plasters which I discovered after my blood test yesterday. I'm hoping these will pass when I stop taking the various drugs. It's one of the things I'm most uncomfortable with, all the drugs. I'm not a big fan, though keep reminding myself its all in a good cause. My day is just filled with a million alarms at the moment reminding me to take this or that. 

The super positivity I displayed last week has wained a bit this week and for no real reason, perhaps just cos the transfer date is getting closer but at the same time the whole process is feeling like it's taking forever. That, and the second pregnancy of a good friend and the birth of a neighbours baby have left me with feelings of jealously which I'm trying to suppress and be all smiley about. 

How is everyone else going?


----------



## Jojonz

Hi *MyreiE*
My clinic never called during the thaw, they said they would only call if there's a problem so that's good news!
I'd agree with PinkChevron - the transfer process is really straightforward, painless and quick (apart from having to have a full bladder - I'm guessing that's common around the world? I was absolutely busting!). Do waht you can - breathing, visualising, laughing... we had a good laugh with our doc and nurse during the ET and lots of laughs since then so that has helped. I'm sending you the best vibes for your transfer today.

*PinkChevron *I hear you on the drugs.. I take mild painkillers once a year at most so the fresh cycle was a huge change. I've only had two meds this time round which is nice... didn't realise that once you get your BFP you;re on the progynova and progesterone pessaries for the first 10 weeks! Anyway, I'm hoping I do have to take them for another 10 weeks as that will be a great result!

As for the 2ww, I've been pretty positive most of the time. Had two really down and grumpy days (like mega grump) about 5 days post transfer, when I was feeling like it hadn't worked but otherwise have just kept focusing on the positive and imagining that it HAS worked.... was off on holiday for a while but I'm glad to be back at work now as it keeps my mind busier.

Well - sending loads of love and warm wishes to you all today, I'm off to bed now.. bring on another day!


----------



## PinkChevron

Wow, Jojonz, you've told me something I didn't know here. I had wondered why I'd received so many of the progynova in particular. I have to say it's the one major criticism I have with BCRM clinic. They only feed you info to the next step. I come from a science background and I'm really analytical so find digesting the info easy enough and not being told it more worrying that knowing. The lack of info drove me a bit mad on my fresh cycle but I thought I had all the answers this time around. I'm glad you've mentioned that as while it's not what I was expecting I'm a bit like you, I want to be taking them for 10 weeks!! Thanks for that. 

Glad you're felling positive generally. Getting away is unlikely for us as we have the builders removing our kitchen this coming week and leaving the house a bit exposed. It's all going well though and I'm excited to be moving along with a project that's been a long time in the planning. It's a distraction for sure, so hopefully I can use it to my advantage!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Hi everyone, hope you don't mind me joining in. We're going to be doing FET next month so in around 5 weeks. Is there anything I need to be doing? 
Best of luck everyone and thanks. X


----------



## MyreiE

Thanks for the well wishes everyone. I opted to have the Valium and it is a good thing, because it was like two minutes before I hopped up on the table that the RE told me only one of the snowbabies had survived the thaw. I immediately started to shut down and then just willed myself to look on the positive side the we have a little fighter still left, especially since they were only one cell when they were frozen. So I have one good looking 4 cell (2 day I think) embie on board..so joining the PUPO crowd (thanks Jojonz for cluing me in on that one), 

Welcome to the board Jam&Cream!

Now the fun begins....2ww...bring it on!

-M


----------



## Jojonz

Congrats *MyreiE *on being Pupo... that's tough that they only told you just before hand but you're right you clearly have one determined wee frostie snuggled up inside now!

Welcome* Jam and Cream*...don't think there's anything special to do. I have found FET much more straight forward and releaxing than the fresh cycle. Just keep taking your folic acid is all!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Yes in still taking that, I've stopped the DHEA today. Is anyone using the HRT patches? Any side effects on them? X


----------



## Jojonz

Hi all - how are you getting on? Hope you are all well

Well I tested today and got a BFP!! So excited, still sinking in and doesn't feel real but it is... it's awesome, so hopefully that's a great start for everyone on this thread.


----------



## Josie1

Woohoo massive congratulations Jo  

Just goes to show frosties do work  

I'm having mine transferred on the 16th of this month. 

How many attempts did you have Jo? xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Jo*, massive congratulations  Xx


----------



## Jojonz

Thanks Josie and Jam and Cream!
I had one fresh cycle a few months back and this was our first FET with one embie transferred...
so - yes it does work! Yay  

I"m off to sleep, hope you all have a great day


----------



## Josie1

Yay that's brilliant news, gives me hope  x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Gives me some hope too. We've only got the one and I'm already in a panic about it. Fingers crossed for us. X


----------



## MyreiE

Jojonz.. amazing news...congrats!!


----------



## Blondie75

Fantastic news Jo! So exciting 
I'm 4 days into my jabs and Progynova tablets, scan booked in for Wednesday and all going to plan ET on the 15th!
Definitely agree about this being less stressful than the first time, just have to keep reminding myself to take the meds.
Keeping busy and trying not too think too much about it all (not always successfully!)
Good luck and much baby dust for all x


----------



## PinkChevron

Brilliant news Jojonz, very pleased to hear you got a BFP. ;-)
It's good to hear that everyone else is pretty upbeat too, keep up the positivity.

It's starting to feel a bit more real now for me, I have my scan next week and then in 10 days, transfer if all goes to plan. Having the odd moment of nerves now which I'm trying to calm. I've discovered that becoming obsessed with a good box set has been a good distraction. It's a bit out of character for me but I could get used to the idea of more tv.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Hi *Pink*, best of luck to you. Is this your first fet? I've not done one before. Bit nervous about only having the one and it not thawing or something else going wrong. X


----------



## PinkChevron

This is my first frozen cycle, I was like a rabbit for my fresh cycle and produced 19 eggs of which 11 they fertilised and one they transferred to me. We're very lucky to have 3 x 6 day blasts in the freezer. The plan is to defrost 2 and transfer both if all goes well. I'm not even thinking beyond this cycle, I think we both know that we'd go for another fresh cycle but it feels a bit like talking about it is tempting fate. 

You only need one, remember!!

You mentioned about HRT patches, I'm not using them but the prognova I'm on is specifically for that. I'm only 4 days in but had headaches the first 2 days. Could be coincidence as I'm feeling fine again now. How are you feeling?


----------



## Abs77

Hi all I'm sorry I've been away a while - my way of coping has been to detatch and distract myself! My FET was yesterday (1 day 6 blastocyst) and when reality hit I went to bits but transfer itself went well. I'm still on 8 different meds and clinic said I need to take 2 more as progesterone is too low   Is anyone else on tons of meds?? Anyone got any good tips for gestone IM injections, I'm struggling with them?

Great news Jo, I hope there are lots more to come x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

I've not started anything yet. Will do at the start of AF which should be here within 2 weeks. I'm going for the scratch next week too. Any of you have this done? I'm willing to try anything. X


----------



## angie pangie

Hi ladies!

I had my scan at the clinic today to check my lining was getting thick enough ready for transfer next week and it's not thick enough (only 6mm) so they've put the transfer back to the following week.  They've also given me hrt patches to wear along with carrying on taking the tablets.

Feeling really disappointed as had it in my head fet was happening next week.  Am now trying to shift my days at work so it doesn't clash the following week.

I asked at the clinic while I was there and they said it was fine but is it bad for my lining to be hanging around for an extra week?

Has anyone else been told their lining isn't thick enough?

Good luck to the ladies who are on the 2ww.
Congrats Jo on the BFP! 

xxx


----------



## MyreiE

Hello all,

I am 4dp2dt and just trying to not go mad..

*Abs77*..firstly congrats on being PUPO...I am only on estradiol and progestrone suppositories..so sorry no advice about the jabs, other than try icing the area down a bit beforehand and maybe that will help with the discomfort.

I am not sure if any of med are making me have the symptoms I am having which aren't many. Mainly I am just tired all the time but I have been having these weird twinges in my tummy..mostly on what feels like my right ovary..which is weird since I had no stimulation drugs since this is a FET. Also I have had a few little butterfly effects and every time I feel that I stop what I am doing and visualize the lil bean burrowing down deep.

*Jam&Cream*...I only recently heard about the scratch thing but I have read a lot of success with it.

*angie*..sorry to hear about your lining..are you taking any herbal supplements to help? I drank 2-3 cups of organic red raspberry leaf tea in the month prior to transfer and three days prior my lining was 13 mm thick. For my fresh cycle where I didn't drink the tea it was only 10 mm on day of transfer.

I hope it all goes well for everyone no matter what stage you are in.

Have a great weekend all,
-M


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Myre*, it all sounds very positive. Not long left now. Where did you get the tea? 
Fingers crossed for you. X


----------



## MyreiE

Hi *Jam & Cream*...I am from the US and I got it at a health food store, but I think I paid too much, because I have seen it at the regular grocery store as well..I am not sure that those brands were organic though. So I bet in the UK you can get it from any bio or organic type food store if you have those there. I am running out of it so I have only had one cup a day recently. I am not sure where to get it here in Germany..but will send DP out on the hunt for it. Am I silly that I literally have not been out of the house since the transfer? ok I went out in the garden today..because I saw the cutest little porcupine out there and I just had to get his picture!

good night all,
-M


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Thank you, I'll have a look for some. 
Probably a bit silly   but I don't blame you for wanting to keep yourself at home safe. I would of had to get the picture too though. So cute   x


----------



## MyreiE

Soooo..its been really quiet around here lately. I will break the silence... I am now 8dp2dt.. symptoms have come and gone but I haven't tried read much into anything because I flip flop from one day to the next...I don't feel like its worked one day (today) another day I think it has (yesterday)..nope it's the end (day bf yesterday)..those are the surface feelings...and then some of the deeper feelings are...if it doesn't work then its a sign..a sign that maybe me and DP are not meant to be..he is a lot younger..I should just let him go live his life..find some young German girl with good eggs and less than 4000 miles between them...and then some even deeper feelings....what the h-ll and I doing anyway? I am going on 46 have two grown kids and a couple of 8 year old that need my attention...what nerve do I have to even want this?...if it doesn't work then it will be for all of our own good...._is that what I really think or just a coping mechanism so I can deal with the heartbreak that today I feel is inevitable... _

sorry to break the silence with a debbie downer....but this is my today...or heck it could be my half-hour...things are constantly changing on this never ending spinning merry-go-round!

Hope everyone else is in better spirits today and are getting some really awesome results!

-M


----------



## PinkChevron

MyreiE - I don't think anyone who's not gone through the 2ww has any idea of the rollercoaster of emotions you go through. Don't be reading too much into the lack of signs... And certainly don't be translating the meaning into something much bigger.  It's tough to keep your mind away from the obvious topic but fretting won't be helping your body do its magic, I think a lot of what you say is coping mechanism, it's really hard not to give it your all for fear of the disappointment . I say all this but will totally struggle to follow my own advice. 

When are you due to test? 

I'm going in for a scan this morning to check my lining. Assuming all is ok I will have a transfer next Tuesday.


----------



## Jojonz

HI MyreiE
Sorry you were having a down day but don't apologise... we all understand! Isn't it funny how we second-guess ourselves and our decisions? I've had moments of freaking out wondering if I really want this which is so silly... hope you are feeling better today. And re lack of symptoms, I had none at all during my 2ww and still got a BFP so I truly think that what happens during the 2ww with symptoms or lack of doesn't indicate anything!

Pink Chevron - good luck for the scan!!

x


----------



## Abs77

Oh Myrei I really feel for you, there is Nothing like this emotional roller coaster of the 2ww - one minute I'm looking at pictures of 12 day embryos and thinking about due dates - the next I'm crying because I'm sure I have PMT and it can't possibly have worked. I'd forgotten how awful it is. Please don't believe for one second that the outcome of treatment is a sign about you or your relationship. How long until you test? I'm 7 days PT. Sending hugs.


----------



## melbg

It's my otd today and we have a bfp! We have had positive tests for a few days so after watching them darken we were pretty sure we'd be ok today.
We had 2 frosties but only 1 survived the thaw.

jam and cream - I had the scratch last month, certainly helped us get further than last time.

MyrieE, sorry you're struggling, we all understand those feelings. The only symptom I have is insane hunger, just eating all day and when I don't eat for an hour or so, my belly feels so empty. I have nothing else going on that I wouldn't expect with af!

Good luck to all those who are pupo right now, the horrible wait will soon be over.

I hope everyone else is doing well and that our bfp gives those with a couple of frosties some hope. Pma ladies!
xx


----------



## Josie1

Woohoo congratulations on your BFP Mel, awesome news x


----------



## angie pangie

Hi everyone!

MyreiE - sorry to hear you're feeling down.  It really is an emotional roller coaster!  I had put it to the back of my mind and a couple of months ago was thinking this FET business was going to be easy.  Now I'm in the middle of it I am reminded of what a **** time it is going through fertility treatment.  The doubts start creeping in as your tested and scanned and measured and the feelings of failure come rushing back.  Nobody seems to understand what you're going through (except you guys!) including your partner.  And that's if you've told anyone - we're trying to keep it a secret this time and I feel like I'm being evasive all the time.  Hormones are all over the place and it's hard to be yourself.  It's like everything is pinned on this yet you're supposed to just carry on like everything is normal.  Just take each stage at a time - get through the 2ww first - you're nearly there!  

Pink Chevron - we're having our transfer on Wednesday next week! Hope your scan went ok today!

Abs77 - good luck!!!  Not long now!

Melbg - congratulations on your   that's great news!  We've got 2 frosties too so hoping that at least 1 survives the thaw.

Well I had another scan today to check my lining again.  It's still only 7.5mm but the clinic is happy to go ahead with the transfer next Wednesday.  My fresh cycles only got to 8.4mm, 7.3mm and 8mm so it seems that I won't get much thicker anyhow.  As my last fresh cycle gave us DD I'm hoping that my lining will be just fine!

Angie Pangie xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Melbg*,  massive congratulations. X
*Angie*, best of luck for next week. X
*Abs*, fingers crossed for you  X

Hope everyone else is good too. X

AFM, I've had my scratch done. Just about, they couldn't manage up do it the first time round and asked me to come back with a full bladder. Much easier the second time around. Not too bad now, a bit of cramp but I think that's from all the rummaging around she had to do  x


----------



## Josie1

Just spoke to the lab there, my transfer is gonna be Wednesday. 

Hope they thaw out ok x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Josie*, fingers crossed, best of luck  X


----------



## Josie1

Thanks Jam and Cream x


----------



## MyreiE

&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..I am sitting here with tears streaming down my cheeks because of all of you ladies' support. THANK YOU EVERYONE! It is so nice to be understood and reassured that what I am feeling is normal. I finally broke down and told DP everything., how I was feeling, etc... and he was in the midst of planning a four day romantic weekend..worked around his schedule at hospital and got today through Monday off. We had a day out today (my first since transfer) and are going over to the Island tomorrow and on to Hamburg on Sat. and then of course watching the World Cup finals on Sunday....I love him so much and you are all right.-my survival/coping instincts are kicking in, but it's all a process. Today is much better-a little sun is definitely a good thing! I really feel today that I will be able to handle whatever is the result. 
now enough about me...
*Melbg.*..Huge Congrats!!  And thanks hon&#8230;I learned last cycle that the symptoms definitely can mean anything or nothing..and I do remember that from my previous pregnancies. With my second son either I was in total denial or I had no symptoms at all. I didn't find out I was preggers until I was about 15 weeks! I had gone in for a vaccination and when they asked when my last AF was I couldn't remember! They said umm..pee here..lol. So happy for you!
*Jam & Cream* ...I am glad the scratch went well...you are on your way now. I am so excited for you. You have really been supportive to all and a great example of positivity 
*Josie*...praying for your snowbabies gentle awakening next week and a smooth ET!
*Blondie*&#8230;Best of luck to you on ET day next week!
*PinkChevron*&#8230; I know what you mean about box sets. I am already into the second season of Damages and DP and I are into the third season of Heros and just started the second season of Once Upon a Time. LOL! I have never watched this much TV in my life!! Thanks also for the kind words about yesterday's meltdown..my OTD/BETA is Tuesday (same day as your ET is seems). Here in Germany they go straight to blood test and do not recommend POAS. I am now 9dp2dt. We bought a sensitive HPT today-2 in the pack. I haven't decided if or when I will use it. I definitely will not do it before the weekend, but seriously considering doing it on Sun or Mon. Let us know how your scan goes today&#8230;chanting "nice thick lining" in your honor!
*JoJonz.*.you are like our role model on here..I hope you know that! So upbeat and positive. I am so thrilled about your BFP, you are going to make an amazing mum!
*Abs77*..Thanks.. hugging you back..it's so hard..I just just a couple of days ahead of you..praying for both of us! 
*Angiepangie*&#8230;.great news on your lining!! Woo hooo! And you are so right. This 2ww is for the birds! But you are right it makes it especially hard when you have not shared the news. I told no one about the ICSI in April/May and I told only one person about this FET. Acting normally like ANYTHING else really matters is the trick! I am really hoping for your success!

You ladies are all so wonderful and will all be amazing mothers one day. If I were an embryo I would want any of you to adopt me!


Baby dust with a huge gust to all! 
-M


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Myrei*, aww  hope you have a lovely weekend and are feeling better soon. It really does get you down all this treatment. As much as dp's try to understand I don't think they can fully. Xx


----------



## klaire80

Hi ladies can I please join in? Am still in the early stages. Nice to read all your stories and wish everyone the very best of luck. I am starting pgd and waiting to start taking the meds. Got my period today and phoned them so just a waiting game. Am not at FET stage yet but wish to know what it is like as am quite nervous and anxious at same time which I don't think is good.


----------



## Josie1

Thanks Myrei

Welcome Klaire, don't worry about being anxious, everyone is in the same boat. Will this be your 1st or 2nd attempt? xx


----------



## Tallulla

Hi ladies I was wondering if I can join having been lurking in the background for almost two weeks. On the 1st July I had 2 3dt (FET) back back after a failed ICSI last year. On Tuesday of this week I stupidly tested and got a BFN, I've had really bad cramps, sore lower back, even thought at one point I was getting a kidney infection. My hospital are testing me tomorrow s I go on holiday on Monday so won't be her for my OTD which is the 15th. So tonight I treated myself to a bottle of red wine as I was convinced it was over, but also a pregnancy test (real cheap one). Once I got home I did the test (before opening the wine) and it was a BFP...... I was straight out and bought two more..... another cheap one and a clear blue but not the digital as they did't have any. The Clear Blue also gave me a BFP, but about hour later a did the other cheap one but it was a BFN now i'm confused..... has anyone else had this?


----------



## melbg

Tallulla - congrats hunny you're pregnant!
Maybe the third test was less sensitive? Was it only an hour since you peed on the previous tests? Had you had much to drink(water etc)? But you have 2 positive tests so I think you're good!


----------



## Josie1

I would wait and test again on your OTD, it's 2 hard to say I think. The BFP could be coming from your trigger shot still. You are still 5 days early which is quite a lot. 

Not saying it's not a BFP or BFN cause I really don't know. Fingers x it is though xx


----------



## Josie1

Maybe someone who has been in that position would be best to answer you actually. 

I've never tested early because I would be wary of the confusing results x


----------



## Tallulla

Hi Josie wha'tsa trigger shot? I remember that from my fresh cycle but not from my FET?


----------



## Josie1

Ah feck I'm forgetting I'm in the FET thread, been going between this and GRI thread.

No trigger shot for FET so I would take this defo as a BFP  

Trigger shots are only in fresh and it's the HCG that can give you false positives.

I defo think you're pregnant, sorry for confusion xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Talulla*, I'd definitely say that's a  Congratulations. The last test was probably negative due to the time of day. I'm sure you'll have a lovely strong line in the morning. X


----------



## Blondie75

Yay! More BFP's   definitely making me feel more positive  
Transfer day confirmed for Tuesday, all the drugs doing their thing and my last jab yesterday, won't be missing that but now onto the pessaries hmmmmmm.
God this whole process is so emotional, the good thing about these boards is you can share what you wouldn't necessarily want to with you're nearest and dearest, never apologise! 
Good luck for all PUPO and nearly PUPO


----------



## Tallulla

Thank you ladies..... well I'm at the hospital for blood tests tomorrow so fingers crossed... good luck to you all and thank you again.


----------



## Josie1

Really sorry for the confusion Tallulla x


----------



## klaire80

Hi Josie1, it's my first attempt. trying to be positive. I have read quite a few stories of people having a few attempts, it must be really daunting. Fingers crossed all goes well. 

Congrats Tallula  

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Tallulla

josie please don't apologise.... For most of this this is the unknown, which is why it's great we're here for each other, even for us who lurk haha x


----------



## Josie1

Hope it's successful Klaire, many ladies have success 1st time. It really does come down to luck if there is nothing majorly wrong. 

The forum is great Tallulla, you'll get loads of support from people who know exactly what you're going through and how you're feeling. 

Family and friends can be a great support but sometimes they just don't get it if that makes sense x


----------



## klaire80

Thanks Josie1


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

I want some of that luck you speak about  
I went for my scratch today. Ow   the scratch itself didn't hurt but she had 3 attempts then sent me away for a few hours and I had to go back with a full bladder. Normally they'd do it with it empty but apparently I've a tilted uterus and then the entrance to my womb is like a u bend   She had to hold my womb with forceps, goodness the pain. Hopefully that'll help us along nicely though. Xx


----------



## Josie1

Oh jeez Jam and Cream, sounds sore. Hope it's all worth it x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Oh I hope so. I'll be cross if it doesn't. X


----------



## Josie1

I've heard a lot of people having success with it x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

🙏 keeping everything crossed. X


----------



## cazeroo

Hi there, mind if I join you all? Currently down regulating for a transfer next thursday. This is my first fet as my first cycle ended in severe OHSS and a nice stay in hospital over bank holiday weekend! So no fresh transfer. Off to the hospital this morning for the last baseline scan to see if all is OK,  Fingers crossed for all out there doing the same.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Cazero*, hi. Hope this morning has good news in store. X


----------



## Josie1

Welcome and hope all goes well this morning Cazeroo x


----------



## Blondie75

My goodness Jam, it had better work after all of that!
Xx


----------



## angie pangie

Is anyone else getting really swollen/bloated from the drugs?  It's ridiculous how bloated I am - I look 3 months pregnant!


----------



## cazeroo

Jam and Cream, ouch! That sounds so painful! I have a tilted uterus too, i didn't find out to my first scan. Best of luck that it works, I just googled it and the results look really good, fingers crossed for you!
Good news from the hospital, i'm all set for transfer on friday ! Endo is at 8.3mm. Just have to decide on the day how many to put back according to how the frosties defrost. 
Its all a bit real now after all this waiting!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*angie*, I'm not on any medication yet but when we did icsi I looked ridiculous. I was huge. X

*Cazeroo*, how exciting. I can't wait to be at that stage again. Seems ages away, it's not but feels like it. Would you prefer one or two? 
Apparently the results from the scratch are really good. My consultant was adamant she wanted to do it, so long as I could put up with the pain  hopefully it will all be worth it. X


----------



## angie pangie

Jam&Cream - glad it's not just me!  What drugs are you going to be on?  When do you start?

Cazeroo - well done on getting 8.3mm!  We've got 2 frosties that are both being defrosted and will have both transferred if they survive.  Good luck for Friday!

Angie Pangie xxxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Angie*, I'll be on Evorel HRT patches. Hopefully if AF is on time I should start on Thursday  I'm really impatient to get started. 
Do you know when transfer will be? Xx


----------



## Jojonz

Hello

Just wanted to pop in and say huge luck to those of you who are just about to get started... the waiting can feel like it takes forever and that's just getting started!

Is the endo scratch something new? I don't think it's even on offer over here in NZ, never heard of it till these forums!

hope everyone is well x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*JoJonz*, thanks. Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy ahead. 
I think it's newish yes, the success rates for it up to now though are really good. Hopefully it'll be worth the pain.


----------



## Lolly77

Hi everyone, my name is lolly77 I am new to this forum. I have ivf done in 2010 which results in a lovely boy age 4 now. With blastocyst transfer due to OHSS. I  did FET on the 1st July and Tuesday is my blood test. I have not tested so far just waiting patiently for the D-day. Best wishes to everyone waiting for the BFP.


----------



## angie pangie

Jam - transfer is on Wednesday!  

Lolly - good luck for your test day!

xxxx


----------



## Josie1

My transfer is on Wed 2 Angie


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Lolly*, good luck for Tuesday. X
*Angie & Josie*, best of luck for Wednesday. A busy day. X


----------



## Lolly77

Jam and Cream thanks for ur best wishes. Have a pleasant week.


----------



## Lolly77

Angle pangie thanks for ur best wishes. Hope to bring good news on tuesday


----------



## angie pangie

Ooh Josie let's hope Wednesday is good for both of us!

It's seems that next week in general is a busy week for everyone!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Josie1

I'm starting to feel nervous about the thaw, hope they make it x


----------



## PinkChevron

This weeks seems to be a big one for so many of us. Good luck to everyone testing and to all those having transfers.

I'm with you Josie1, I'm getting nervous for the thaw. I just spoke with the nurses who ran through tomorrow and said my transfer will be after lunch as they'll thaw in the morning and it can take blasts a while to show signs of being alive as it were. I hadn't really considered the idea that the 2 they defrost won't be fine, but suddenly now I feel like there is something else to consider (worry about). Trying to not let that bit bother me as I can't change the outcome at all. 

Roll on the end of the month...


----------



## Josie1

Yeah it's just a different worry this time pink chevron, last twice I been worried that they fertilise ok. 

Always a worry eh, fingers x they will be strong little snow babies. I don't know if u know but only 1/3 of people get frosties as they've got 2 be really good quality, so that's a positive sign straight away x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

I don't know if it's around the same for everyone but when having my scratch last week, I asked my consultant the chances of it successfully thawing and she said 95-97%. If I'm in that unlucky 3% I'll be gutted   fingers crossed for them all xx


----------



## Josie1

Really Jam and Cream, that's a high percentage  

Let's hope all goes well for uz all x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

I know. I asked about 4 times, I thought I'd misheard her   x


----------



## Josie1

That's really good to hear, thanks for sharing that Jam and Cream. 

U on any meds yet? x


----------



## Tiffanymi

Hi all. Let me know if you mind me joining you. I have a FET being transferred next week - well 2 hopefully from donor eggs. I have had a long IVF journey and still waiting for BFP. Is anyone transferring in the next week?


----------



## angie pangie

Josie - oh my god I'm so nervous about the thaw!  It will be heartbreaking if they don't survive and a huge relief if they do survive.  Once we've got over that worry, we'll be on the 2ww which is torture and if all's well then we'll be worrying about the 7 week scan.  It never stops!!!  There's nothing we can do about our frosties thawing - we have to let them do it themselves.  It's kind of fate I think.  Fingers crossed for both of us though!

Jam  - at my clinic they say only 60% survive the thaw.  Not sure what freezing process they use but I've read that vitrification gives better chance of thawing so maybe my clinic does slow freezing?  Not sure.  Just hoping at least one of my frosties survives!

Tiffanymi - Not sure about next week but there's quite a few transfers this week.  Mine is on Wednesday!  Good luck with yours!

Lolly - good luck with your blood test tomorrow!

For me, it really boggles my mind that out of my only 3 embryos they picked one randomly to transfer fresh and froze the other two - the fresh one is now my DD and I think what if they picked a different one then she would still be there frozen!  Crazy.  I wonder who's in there - hopefully I'll get to find out!

Angie Pangie xxxx


----------



## MyreiE

Hello all

Its been crazy busy around here and lots of newbies. Welcome to all of you..you landed in the best forum on FF!  I am only driving by to wish everyone a wonderfully successful week.. so many transfers and all! My OTD is tomorrow, but I already tested this morning and a couple of days ago and it was BFN. I am very glad that I tested because I am very prepared if tomorrows Beta is negative. I only just told DP of the HPT and he had a good cry. I am not sure that I will have any tears (those that know me from earlier rants know that I am very big on self-preservation). To my surprise I have been researching other clinics that specialize in oldies like me...nuts that I would think of another go..this has been a year from @()!)!#&^*!  But so many of you ladies inspire me...I guess I am not willing to give up quite yet. Thanks again.

All my best to everyone!
-M


----------



## Tiffanymi

Angie pangie thanks for the wishes! Good luck with your transfer as well

Myrei good luck for OTD tomorrow. I know how hard it is to get multiple bfn and thinking of you. I also did HPT and felt better that I had questions to ask the doctor at OTD. But it doesn't make the pain any easier. Hoping for a surprise tomorrow in OTD and if not the strength for another one. this process is tough!!


----------



## Abs77

Myrei my prayers are with you for the test today, it's not over until it's over.

I had 2 BFN tests (9 & 12 days PT) - I am gutted but think I did most of my crying after day 9 test. This morning I smoked a cig & had a strong cup of tea (bad I know but we cope in our own ways)- hoping DH will agree to another FET.

Good luck to all you lovely ladies xxx


----------



## MyreiE

Thanks Tiffany and   Abs..I just got back from beta..will get results in a few hours. DP had to go into to work after the blood draw and he just looked so sad. The darling had on orange socks, shirt and knickers..(are guy's underwear  also called knickers?  )  Anyway, in case it's over, a nice bottle of Vouvray is chilling in the fridge...

Good luck angie, J & C, Josie, and Pink and everyone else with a big day coming up!  Praying for all of you!
-M


----------



## Josie1

Good luck M I'm really 🙏 for a BFP for uz x


----------



## Blondie75

It's always horrible to hear about the BFN's good luck with whatever you chose to do next, this is always a crazy time.
We had the call from the clinic this morning to let us know that 2 of our embryos came though at 100% success so we trotted over there and had the transfer! They gave us a photo of the embryo which they didn't do last time, swear that I can see the beginnings of a little person so desperately hoping that it sticks.
Have to wait to the 26th to test, luckily we've got a long weekend away booked so hoping that it flys by.
Good luck all xxxxx


----------



## Rasquel

Hi,

I am going to the clinic tomorrow following my 4th failed ivf cycle. This last cycle we used donor eggs and have 3 embryos frozen.  I just have no idea what to ask next re:FET. This will be our last chance if the embryos survive being thawed!  

I also had a tricky transfer and was wondering whether to ask for a mock transfer first? 

Just don't know if I'm clutching at straws or not asking enough questions! 

I've never used a forum and am a bit lost on here at the moment!! 

Rasquel


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Hi everyone sorry it's probably a too much information post but was anyone's AF not normal after the bfn one? I never have spotting and can only presume that's what it is? Only really there when I've wiped. I'm not due until Thursday, just nervous in case this is it for this month? I hope not I can't wait for it to arrive properly. Xx


----------



## Josie1

It will arrive properly Jam and Cream and most likely be heavy and clotty sorry TMI but just so u don't get worried x


----------



## Tiffanymi

Hi all

Hope you are all doing well today. 

I went to scan today. Renewed hope and positivity after having a heart to heart with my doctor. Feel much more positive to go into another. Doing my first FET ever. I always did fresh and always paid full price. Never knew this was so cheap compared to how much I have been spending each cycle!! Transfer early next week. So hoping for a miracle in this cycle. First things first...I need them to thaw and still survive


----------



## Josie1

I really hope this is your time Tiff, you've been on some journey hunni x


----------



## Jojonz

HI everyone

*MyreiE *so sorry to hear of your BFN, got my fingers crossed for a change in your results tonight.

*Jam&Cream* my first AF after fresh cycle was not normal, was delayed quite a few days and quite heavy, and I expected it would be different after all those meds

*Rasquel *I just had a successful FET after failed fresh transfer and have found the whole process of FET much more chilled and relaxed than fresh. I was on way fewer meds, no stressful EC, had acupuncture leading into treatment and on day of ET and just had lots of laughs so it was a much better time. See if you can try to focus on the positives that come with FET!

*Blondie75 *that's really exciting! We also got an image of our blast, at the moment it's tucked away in a file but once we start a photo album it might just go in there.

Good luck to everyone x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Tiff*, best of luck. Fingers crossed this is the one. X

AFM, hopefully it will arrive properly today. My one after the ivf, so my bfn one was normal, maybe a bit heavier. I'll try and will it out today.

Hope everyone has a good day in the sun. I'm only in work until dinner today, gym after though. I'm taking control of it   xx


----------



## Josie1

I'm so nervous, wish I could fast forward to 11am. I've to phone the lab then to see if frosties have survived the thaw.


----------



## Josie1

So happy they both made it and looking 100% as they should they said. 

Transfer time is 3.20pm x


----------



## MyreiE

Yayy Josie.. Good luck with transfer!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Josie*, brilliant news  Fingers crossed. Xx


----------



## Josie1

It went well. They said the embryos were good quality and grades both 7 out of 8. 

They started dividing more cells since this morning, the embryologist said this is a good sign  x


----------



## MyreiE

I know you are thrilled Josie..now put your feet up for a while and imagine more dividing and snuggling in.. so hopeful and prayerful for you!

-M


----------



## PinkChevron

MyreiE - really sorry you got a BFN, hope you're ok.

Josie - glad to hear the transfer went well today. 

I had my transfer yesterday late afternoon, 2x6 day old blasts, both defrosted fine and started to multiply so all good news. The transfer itself was a bit awkward, 1 little frosty got sucked back into the catheter and they had to watch it do it's thing again for 10 minutes or so while I remained legs akimbo. We all know dignity went out the window a while back but.... Anyway, there was quite a lot of hushed talk in the egg room and then the embryologist told us it was ok, though her body language said something different, so not sure what to make of that. Not focusing on it though as we have 1 fantastic frosty on board and 1 that may or may not be fantastic, and there is nothing that can be done apart from wait now. I hadn't realised they'd ask me to test in 10 days rather than 16 so that feels like a bonus, I'm confused why this is different from the fresh cycle when we also had a 6 day old blast put back but I forgot to ask. I had an acupuncture session this morning which was good, as much as anything she is really good to chat to, and I always feeler calmer on leaving. 

Just need to keep myself busy for a while now. 

Hope everything is going well for everyone else x


----------



## Josie1

Thanks ladies, good luck to u 2 pink chevron. Don't worry 2 much sometimes that happens. They will be snuggling in now x


----------



## bookworm_25

Hi,

I am on day 8 after my FET and it is so difficult, it feels as though it has been weeks already. I had a failed ET in January and this one is very different as last time I started bleeding on day 8. 

I am classing it as a good sign that it is different this time but I am also worried that the reason is because it's frozen not fresh embryos. 

I like everyone else on here wants it so much and I feel so guilty my body doesn't want to do it all naturally, just 6 more days left until blood test. 

Has anyone been tempted to take a home test before they go? 

Hope all yours are going well


----------



## Lolly77

Hi everyone. Just to let u know l got my BFP today after my blood test. So happy.


----------



## Josie1

Congratulations lolly, fantastic news x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Lolly*,  congratulations 
How many did you have put back? You've probably said and I've forgot. Sorry. Xx


----------



## Lolly77

bookworm_25 pls remain calm and think positive. Best of luck to u


----------



## Lolly77

Yeah JamandCream. Its 2 5days embies.
No spotting might be twins on the way


----------



## Josie1

U need a wee signature lolly x


----------



## bookworm_25

Congratulations Lolly, so pleased for you!


----------



## angie pangie

Hi ladies!

We had our transfer today and everything went fine!  Both survived and were 4 cell (day 2) top quality which I'm really happy about.  Hopefully they'll be dividing more now they're safe inside!  Now the dreaded 2ww...

Lolly - congratulations on your   - that's great news!

Josie + Pink + Blondie - well done on your transfers!  Positive thinking now!  

MyreiE - noooo!  So sorry about your result.    Hope you're ok xxx  P.S. Boys do not have knickers  

Bookworm - at my clinic they tell you to do a pregnancy test at home and if it's positive then you have to repeat it in a week.  I will probably test early though - I won't be able to help myself!!!!

Rasquel - how did it go at the clinic today?  Did they answer your questions?

Jojonz - how are you feeling?

Jam - you got AF properly yet?   

Hope everyone else is doing ok! 

Angie Pangie
xxxx


----------



## Tiffanymi

Hi all

Josie so glad they worked and transfer done. Relax and hopefully good news at end of 2ww!!

Lollie congrats. Great news!!

Angie pangie glad all went well today. Good luck for the wait...

Jam and cream thanks for wishes X

Bookworm good luck. It's such a tough time. I never HPT until last cycle and was glad I did to prepare for OTD and questions to doc. I only tested 2 days before though. 

Pink chevon sorry to hear what happened but hoping they both lil fighters. 

Enjoy the week!!


----------



## bookworm_25

Thank you, it just helps to know I'm not alone though wouldn't wish the process on anyone  off to bed now so day 9 can start soon  good luck with all yours


----------



## Josie1

Thanks ladies 

Angie why were yours 2 days? Mine was 3 is that ok? x


----------



## Tiffanymi

Tx bookworm


----------



## Josie1

Oh my I can't sleep  too much on my mind. What if it does work what if it doesn't work again. 

Also possibly got an offer coming in tomorrow on a 2nd house we own. It's all go x


----------



## angie pangie

Josie - they froze them on day 2 and then defrosted them on the morning of transfer so they were still day 2 when they were transferred. xxx


----------



## Josie1

Ah right I see, hope it's our time x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Hi everyone hope your all good?

*Angie*, think I might of! I bet the nurses are sick of me, constantly ringing asking what she thinks? Hope them 2 of yours are behaving and doing their stuff  x
*Josie*, hope you got some sleep? I was at the gym at 4 this morning, couldn't sleep a wink. Day 3 are great ones too. Hope they're the ones for you. X


----------



## Josie1

Eventually JamandCream, fell asleep about 2ish, 2 much going on in my mind x


----------



## angie pangie

Josie - were yours frozen on day 3 then?  I don't think it makes much difference between day 2 or 3.  It's good that yours were already dividing again.  Mine hadn't as they were 4 cell when they were frozen and they said they were 4 cell at transfer.  I just hope they started doing their thing inside! xxx


----------



## angie pangie

Tiffanymi - I like your 'keep calm' picture! xxx


----------



## angie pangie

Jam - yours is good too!  Def need to keep calm and wait two weeks lol ! xxx


----------



## angie pangie

Ladies on the 2ww - when is your OTD?

Mine is 29th July.  This 2ww is going really slow - I've only done 1 day!!!!


----------



## Josie1

Yeah Angie mine were frozen on day 3, when they thawed in the morning they were 9 and 10 cells and by time of transfer they were both 12 cells. 

I'm not sure if this is good or not, maybe thinking it's a bit 2 advanced but the embryologist said they were good quality so here's hoping x


----------



## Josie1

Mine is 31st July, wonder why it's different as we were the same day. I guess clinics work differently x


----------



## angie pangie

I don't get how they work out the OTD.  At my clinic after a fresh cycle you test on day 18 but on a FET it seems to be day 15.


----------



## angie pangie

Are you going to test early?  I won't be able to help myself!  Will probably test on day 13 or 14!


----------



## Josie1

I don't think so Angie, I didn't the last time, waited till exact day. 

1st time I tested 2 days early and confused myself incase it wasn't negative x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Hi everyone, hope your all good. 

Well I finally got started   AF eventually turned up. So I've got my patches on and have a scan booked 2 weeks today, if lining is good transfer will be a week after   xx


----------



## angie pangie

Jam - yay you can finally get going!  xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

I'm so excited. Now the worry starts about successful thawing   x


----------



## MyreiE

Hi Ladies,

All is well here. I have adjusted to the result and we are considering our options. I am trying to convince DP to consider using Donor Eggs, which means we will have to do it in the states or elsewhere in Europe as that is illegal in Germany. I am not sure I could handle trying again with my own eggs and "failing" again. Well we are off to Vienna next week for a couple of days to try to regroup before I travel home to Texas..

Now on to you fabulous frosty friends..my new FFF's .. (yes I am always making up nicknames for everything and everyone lol)

Congrats to *Lolly* for your  
And to the PUPO crew.. *angie, Pink, Josie, bookworm*...the 2ww is heck you know I know..just keep occupied..especially your brain if you can! I am praying for all of you..
And to the transfer bound..*Tiffany, Rasquel, *and my girl *J & C*&#8230;praying that the snowbabies have a gentle awakening and then start partying and multiplying nicely!
*Jojonz*..how are you feeling? Any symptoms yet??

And to those considering testing early..it can be a double edged sword. I am sorry I did it the last time...it really messed with my head..but this time I found that it really helped me prepare for the OTD negative. I have really been dealing well overall and feel that I was much more prepared for the letdown when I knew before OTD. It also helped me be there more for DP as he was and still is crushed. I feel horrible for him more than myself. I have four beautiful kids. Anyway, it is a personal decision to test or not test..but whether you do or don't all of your FFFs here on this forum will be here to support you.

Have a lovely weekend all,
-M


----------



## Tiffanymi

Angie thanks I also like the picture - up hope it comes true  my OTD is 1 August!!!! Hopefully we will have a group of good luck!!

Myrei I am on donor. I knew my OEs would never do it and I'm glad I went for DEs. I wish I went sooner. It's a hard and emotional decision you have to be ready to say goodbye to OEs. But I didn't realize that you still can get BFNs with domor eggs and it still takes time. I'm glad on DE but wish I started earlier. Pagoda luck with decision. It's such a personal choice.


----------



## bookworm_25

Thanks MyreiE I am doing ok, I started bleeding on day six last time and by day 8 it was all over so the fact I am on day 11 (which says there is enough to test with) it makes me feel positive but just going to wait. 

I'm not sure I could truly believe the test and if it turned out to be a false positive I would be crushed so going to wait until Tuesday and keep everything crossed. 

Jam I am keeping everything crossed for you too as  I know how nerve racking it can be!

I only had three eggs retrieved but all three fertilised into high grade embryos and the two that were frozen, when thawed continued growing so there is hope for everyone


----------



## Josie1

That's good Jam, u can get going now  

Tiffany your OTD is the day after me. Do u think u'll test early? 

Angie how u doing? x


----------



## angie pangie

Time is going so slowly!!!!!


----------



## Josie1

Same for me 2 Angie. It's dragging in. I've been trying my best to relax the last few days. Chilling and reading mags, it's been bliss  x


----------



## PinkChevron

Hi Everyone, 

It sounds like everyone is getting on ok with the wait, either for transfer or OTD. Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone. Congrats to those of your with a BFP already. It's funny that in some respects this feels like the end of the road but it's really just the start.

Wondering if anyone is having any symptoms yet? 

I'm 4dp5dt and taking Estradiol Valerate 3 times a day and Cyclogest twice a day. When I started the EV I was really nauseous on day 2 then that went away, the nurse said it's my body getting used to the high hormone dose, then I started the cyclogest and nothing for the first couple of days then an awareness, a bit like really mild period pain nearly every day since. 1 nurse told me on Transfer Day that it should pass and another said it might not go at all until I stop taking them so I'm not concerned that's ongoing. 

I was warned to expect a tiny bit of blood in the couple of days after transfer as the nurse scratched my cervix on the way in but said it was nothing to concern myself with. So here I am 4dp5dt, my OTD is Friday 25th, way sooner that I had expected - funny how we've all been given such different dates for OTD. I was told 16 days for embies and 10 days for blasts.

Today I've got the same mild ache but I'm also feeling quite nauseous and have noticed dark brown spots (possibly the scratched cervix but a bit later than expected?). I also need to pee a lot. It's hot and I'm drinking lots of fluid but I always have so this is a bit unusual. I've no idea if to read into any of these symptoms or whether it might just be the hormones or even just my mind in overdrive, though I've been nicely distracted most of the time.

I'm not looking for answers, just wondering if anyone else is experiencing/ or experienced anything during the wait?? 

I'm not going to test early, on my fresh cycle I knew it was a BFN a day or 2 before and still didn't test early. Trying to keep the negative thoughts away.

Good luck lovely ladies x


----------



## Tiffanymi

Josie I may test early but I'm not sure as OTD is on a Friday and probably better getting news on Friday and having a weekend to recover if not good news. Are you HPT?


----------



## Josie1

I've got a test to do at home, OTD is the 31st of July x


----------



## Tiffanymi

How long before would you test? I am not sure. I will buy one in case as it is better knowing before doctor. If not will wait until 1st. When is your transfer?


----------



## angie pangie

Tiffanymi - I know what you mean about having the weekend to recover if it's BFN.  On my 2nd cycle my OTD was a Tuesday and I had go to work after getting BFN.  I thought I'd be ok but I ended up having a really poop day and then cried to my boss.  I didn't say why I was upset but he must've guessed as he knew I was having treatment.  He let me go home early which was nice!  After that I decided that if OTD was on a day of work then I would test a little bit earlier if I could - especially as my clinic seemed to have their OTD so late.  You can't get a false BFP unless you've had a trigger shot so if it is BFP then it's great but if it's BFN then you can mentally prepare yourself for a letdown on OTD and/or cling to the hope that maybe the HPT didn't detect enough HCG.  xxx


----------



## Josie1

^^^ Is this for me Tiff? x


----------



## angie pangie

I reckon you can POAS anytime 13 days after EC thinking that naturally you would get your period 14 days from ovulation and the HPTs you can get now say they can detect it a couple of days before your period is due.


----------



## Tiffanymi

Hi Josie. Yes sorry it is for you

Angie thanks I agree. It's too hard to go through a full work week with BFN and sometimes better prepared when have a weekend to let it all out in private and 'act in a stage in public'


----------



## angie pangie

My clinic gets you to do a HPT for the OTD anyway - there's no blood test.


----------



## Tiffanymi

Angie that's interesting. I may then do it before. I will see how my body and mind as well as symptoms are. In all my BFNs I have had no symptoms at all and already know for some reason even before HPT or OTD. Hope this time is different.


----------



## angie pangie

I'm not sure about the symptoms.  TBH I can't actually remember the 2ww for my BFP and with all the hormonal drugs I've been taking there's going to be various symptoms from them.  The pg symptoms come from enough HCG being present in the bloodstream and you'd get a BFP or BFN/AF before then.  The 2ww does funny stuff with your head!  It is torture!!!


----------



## Josie1

U hanging on in there Angie? I'm demented lol x


----------



## Tiffanymi

I know Angie it's a hectic time the 2ww


----------



## cazeroo

This wait is driving me crazy! And I'm only on day 3!!! I guess its way too early but the slightest twinge gets you thinking.....


----------



## Josie1

Cazeroo it's a nitemare isn't it, hang on in there. 

Everyone symptom spots, it's only natural x


----------



## kukudil

Hello you all lovely ladies,

I have been reading your all post for long time and felt I should thank you all to help me survive this journey.
AFM have been ttc for 10 years now, 6xclomid, 1iui, 4xivf, 2xfet. I decided this would be last one as my body could no longer cope(its the hope that brings us this far). 
Had 2x 5day blasts transfer on 12th July. 5dp did hpt  bfn, 6dpt bfn was heartbroken, cried like anything. 7dpt had bit sticky brown blood, my hopes went up again. This morning did hpt at 3am bfp a very light one. Did another clearblue at 8.00am showed 1-2weeks. M over the moon. 

Thank you all for helping me go through this journey.
lots of baby dust to all.


----------



## kukudil

Sorry forgot to post my symptoms 
1-3dpt nothing much few aches in tummy. 4dpt onwards sever af cramps in legs and feet, I felt af was due now. Every month I get sever leg cramps few days before af. Lot of wind as well. Apart from this nothing no sore boobs (I kept checking them all the time). Nothing I can count on apart from brown discharge. I m still 2 day from my otd, its on 23rd. 

M having still lots of cramps in legs n feet , don't know if its a good or bad sign. Right now I m just happy I saw 2 lines for the first time in my life. My clinic don't do blood test only hpt. M thinking might get bloods done somewhere, can I do that? Just a hcg test to see how much is my count or is it too early. 
is anyone having sever leg cramps, should I worry about it.


----------



## bookworm_25

It's my blood test tomorrow and although these two weeks have dragged I can't believe it's arrived. I am now really nervous and had no symptoms good it bad so I have no idea! 

Hope your waits are all going well!


----------



## Josie1

Hoping for a BFP for u bookworm x


----------



## Tiffanymi

Hi all

Bookworm good good luck for tomorrow. Hoping you get your BFP. 

Kukudii thanks for sharing symptoms. Congrats that's fantastic news after TTC for so long it is probably what I needed today

Cazeroo the 2ww is painful!! I join you after tomorrow

AFM my transfer tomorrow. Please let the thawing angels come down and protect my embies!!!! And lead yo a BFP. Nerve wrecking.


----------



## Josie1

Good luck for your transfer tomorrow Tiffanymi x


----------



## cazeroo

Everything crossed for you bookworm....

Tiffanymi best of luck for you and your embies tomorrow... How many are being thawed? 

Thanks for everyone's support..... If in doubt go shopping!! My memory is so shot though, I think due to six months (ish) of drugs I forgot half the things I needed!!   
Back to work tomorrow, so will try not to think about it too much...... I wish!


----------



## Tiffanymi

Thanks Cazeroo and Josie. I am thawing 2.


----------



## Josie1

Fingers x they are strong wee fighters and survive the thaw. There is only a small percentage that don't my clinic said. They said about 85-90% make it. 

I was so worried the night before mine but they both made it


----------



## angie pangie

Hi everyone!

Tiffanymi - good luck tomorrow! 

kukudil - congratulations on your   !  It's so wonderful seeing that line appear!

bookworm - fingers crossed for tomorrow!   

cazeroo - this 2ww is definitely dragging!  Don't overdo it back at work!

Josie - I am getting worse each day    I am so worried that it's not going to work and then I worry that I'm worried and the stress will have an effect on it too.  Been hoping to feel implantation but haven't yet.  Can't remember if I did last time.  

I've had knots in my stomach all day.  Feeling really nervous now but trying to be relaxed which is not happening.  Am going to acupuncture tomorrow which might help.  I am dreading getting a BFN.  1 week tomorrow until OTD!

  baby dust to everyone! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Blondie75

Hey ladies, have been out of the loop as had a long weekend away with DH and DS at Centre Parcs which has helped keep my mind of things as much as possible! Looks like there has been plenty going on and plenty of us on the 2WW.
Fantastic to see another BFP!!! And good luck to everyone as their test dates get closer, I've got to wait until the 26th 
As for symptom spotting I did have a grotty headache but I think that's probably more due to going cold turkey on the caffeine rather than anything else. Apart from that nothing much to report, just the usual treatment bloating.......As for testing early I managed to wait last time and I'll do the same now as I need to know it's the right result!
The only weird thing we've had is that DS was playing and naming some turtles in a pond Mummy, Daddy, me and baby sister, hoping that's an omen (but would also be a bit freaky ) Keep calm, and be positive! X


----------



## Josie1

Angie how do u get that BFP flashing thing? 

I'm hoping that's uz soon  how many days after is your OTD then? Mine isn't till the 31st of July, seems ages away x


----------



## angie pangie

If you look under the smilies it says more - click there and it brings up more things to choose from! xxx


----------



## angie pangie

My clinic say do a hpt on day 15 and then again 1 week later. xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Kukudil*, massive congratulations  X

Hope everyone else is well?

*Tiffany*, fingers crossed. X
*Bookworm*, all the luck in the world  X


----------



## angie pangie

Is anyone else feeling nervous?  It's like I've got constant butterflies!

What's good for taking your mind off it?


----------



## angie pangie

Jam - how's it going?


----------



## kukudil

Thanks Angie , Tiffanymi

Best wishes for tomorrow Tiffany. 
Afm -m still getting severe leg feet cramps, don't know what to do. My otd is on 23rd will keep using per stick till then. M still over the moon to see those two lines.

best of luck everyone just try ur best to remain stress free.


----------



## kukudil

Thanks Jam n cream


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Angie*, I feel demented  I cried at the tv the other day because I couldn't hear it. I could of just turned it up but no. I'm going to take the week after transfer off work, I've absolutely no patience at all so it will probably do me good, we're going to go away for the week somewhere. 
I spoke to the nurse and she said it's more than normal and that I'd have to wear them until 12 weeks if it's positive  I think dp might just move out 

Hope your doing well. Xx


----------



## kukudil

Angie try zits west visualisation, it did help me calm down this time.


----------



## Josie1

Thanks Angie, hope we can put flashing BFP's on next week. My test date is 15 days after my transfer date for some reason x

Bookworm hoping you got good news today x

Good luck today Tiffany, hope your wee snow babies are doing ok and survived the thaw x


----------



## Tiffanymi

2 transferred. Sitting at clinic for 20 minutes. My cervics was a bit behind and transfer quite sore but ok. So happy I have 2. He said they look like text book embryos but he said that last time too...hoping for my BFP.


----------



## bookworm_25

Good luck with all your transfers and 2ww's. Mine was negative today so feeling really rubbish!


----------



## Josie1

Sorry to hear that bookworm  it's awful when it's a BFN, big hugs   xx

That's good Tiffany u've got 2, good luck x


----------



## Tiffanymi

Hi all thanks so much for the good wishes. 

Bookworm I'm so sorry about your bfn. It's a hard time to go through. We are all here for support when you need. 

Angie sorry you are feeling this way. I know your feelings all too well. Been through them so often.  Try and stay as positive as possible....I know it's easy to say as I haven't myself but anything can happen in a week. The hard thing is taking your mind off the symptoms and the re research which I am guilty of. I am getting nervous too.

Everyone else have a great night.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Bookworm*, so sorry  X

*Tiffany*, fingers crossed x


----------



## Tiffanymi

Thanks jam and cream!

Just a question. If my OTD is 10 days after a FET of a 5 day transfer, when is the earliest I can HPT. Got the POAS bug now.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Oh I don't know. I wouldn't go too much earlier, maybe a couple of days. X


----------



## Josie1

I've tested early once and I wouldn't do it again. It really mucked with my head. I kept thinking what if it's positive and it's been 2 early to show. 

As hard as it is I would wait to OTD x


----------



## Tiffanymi

Thanks guys. You right not long to wait. Just feels like forever.


----------



## bookworm_25

Thank you so much for all your support, it does help and at least I have another cycle although at the moment not much of a silver lining! Crossing fingers for all of you! X


----------



## Josie1

Your luck will come Bookworm, someone once explained to me it's like putting your money on red or black, your time will come. 

Some people are lucky 1st time, some people it takes a few attempts x


----------



## cazeroo

Bookworm, so gutted for you, this roller coaster really sucks sometimes. It creates such peaks and troughs of emotion.  As far as silver linings go, you should treat yourself to something nice, or do something you can't do when mid cycle, I have a nice bottle of Red tucked away if I get a BFN. Big hugs. Xx

Hang on in there to all still waiting.


----------



## angie pangie

Bookworm - so sorry you got that result.   that sucks big time.  Hope you're ok  

Tiffanymi - well done!  PUPO with twins!   Now the crazy 2ww begins!

My acupuncturist said today that you can test from day 11 (when the embryos are 11 days old) but there might be only a really really feint line that takes half an hour to appear.

AFM, I'm still clinging on but feeling so nervous.  Really wish I could relax.  Never done the relaxation cd thing before.

Another day done! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Josie1

That's uz 1 week down Angie  x


----------



## Tiffanymi

Josie and Angie, wow you guys are getting closer!!!!

Bookworm, thinking of you today, I know this time is the most painful...

Angie, I must admit I downloaded a infertility relaxation cd and it actually helped me sleep and relax. I haven't since used it because after all my BFNs I said stuff it. But at the time when my mind was there it helped. 

AFM, I feel your nerves. I am starting to get very worried. As you go through this 2 ww old memories arise and feelings and I am trying to not focus on it. I only wish we could have some wine during this period to numb the pain!!!!

This weekend I want to just go out for movies, dinners, or anything that will take my mind off it. 

Hope you guys are doing well today XXx


----------



## angie pangie

Hope all you ladies are doing fine today!

We're off to a wedding so hopefully that'll take my mind off the 2ww a little bit!  Not sure what to say about why I'm not drinking though.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Josie1

Angie you could just say you are working in the morning, driving as easier? Or on a strict diet so no alcohol. I usually use 1 of they 3 lol x

Have a nice day x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Angie*, hope you have a good day. It's lovely weather for it. X


----------



## Tiffanymi

You can say you have a migraine Angie it works for me all the time


----------



## Blondie75

I always used the driving card, or that I overdid it the night before ;-)
Of out for a date night with hubby tonight before we find out tomorrow.....


----------



## Josie1

Fingere x for you Blondie xx


----------



## Tiffanymi

all the best Bliondie!!


----------



## Tiffanymi

Hey guys

When should symptoms start. I'm starting to freak out a little. 

When is everyone's test dates?


----------



## Josie1

I wouldn't worry about symptoms 2 much Tiffany, some people don't have any at all x


----------



## angie pangie

Hi ladies!

Not really sure about symptoms as I'm sure all the drugs we're on would give symptoms anyway.  I can't really remember my 2ww last time so it's really doing my head in trying to feel whether this time feels the same or not.  

Although today I did have some old blood in my crinone discharge which was kind of like black muddy bits.  This happened last time exactly the same so I'm really hoping that it's from implantation and therefore a good sign!  I can't remember when this happened last time though.

I'll be 10dp2dt tomorrow so I'm going to do an early test.  OTD is the 29th.  

I hope everyone is doing ok!

Good luck Blondie!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Angie*, all the luck in the world for tomorrow 
 xx


----------



## angie pangie

Thanks Jam!  How are you getting on? xxx


----------



## Blondie71

Hello ladies just crashing your thread to see how Josie is getting on after the "bolt of lightning chat" we had last week  I'll check in to see when you test, all the very best to you ladies and FET baba's are very strong fighters x


----------



## Josie1

Hey Blondie, I'm still hanging on in there hoping for a BFP.

I so feel different from the 1st 2 cycles but I guess only time will tell. OTD is 31st July x


----------



## cazeroo

Oh flippin' heck, this wait is ridiculous! I tested today and drove myself half cross eyed trying to find an imaginary line!! I'm 7dp5dt (Otd is Wednesday 30th), then took my temp...totaly wrong time of day, which was a bit low, so I've now convinced myself I'm out... I've had the same with tiny amounts of dark blood in crinone discharge too Angie, and sore boobs, and mild cramps but again could all be the progesterone...god I'll be glad when this is done one way or the other, its worse  than severe OHSS in many ways!!


----------



## Tiffanymi

Thanks guys. I guess all my cycles I had no symptoms so was looking for something different. 

Josie I know some people don't have any in my head but sometimes emotions want the symptoms  just because of bad experiences. And always seems the guys with symotoms on these boards get BFP. 

But Angie you right the drugs okay a big part in symptoms. I hope your black muddy bits is a good sign. Wow good luck you are so close. All the best. You must be a bundle if emotions. 

So Josie and Angie and Cazeroo and I are 3 consecutive days for bloods. Well with 1 day in between. This week coming better be a celebrating one!!!!

Blonde I hope FET are good fighters. All my last cycles were fresh as I had no excess. First FET.hope it changes my path for me. 

Cazaroo there's still time don't be disheartened. Hope yours is still going strong. Hope your symptoms are good signs.


----------



## Josie1

Yeah I get what you mean Tiffany, you've had some journey. 

Cazeroo what time of day did you test? It's probably a bit early. 

Angie good luck if you're testing today.

I'm waiting till Thursday, hope it's a week of celebrations for everyone x


----------



## angie pangie

So I did a test this morning...

and it came back as   !!!!!!    

I went to bed last night quite convinced that AF was on her way  - I totally felt like I was going to get it so I'm shocked and delighted at my test result.

Will test again on OTD on Tuesday and then have to test again the following week.

Hang in there cazeroo - it might still be BFP for you.

Angie xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PinkChevron

Congrats Angie!    I did mine yesterday on my OTD and got a BFP too. Hasn't quite sunk in yet. I did 2 as I wasn't convinced by the first but will test again in a couple of days too.

Cazeroo, mine was a 5dt too and the lines were quite feint yesterday, 10dp5dt, I think you were probably a bit early so fingers crossed. I had spotting from 6dp and drove myself mad with worry then read that lots of people have it and get a positive.  Apart from mild period pain from the cyclogest and bigger boobs and slight dizziness I've had no symptoms, I put all these down to the drugs.

Good luck to everyone still in the wait, fingers crossed for lots of spring babies x

Thanks too for helping me stay sane, I've really appreciated reading everyone's stories, it's saved me from feeling too alone. DH has been wonderful but you ladies know how it feels.


----------



## Josie1

Woohoo congratulations Angie and Pink, brilliant news. 

Delighted for uz, hope it's me 2 on Thur x


----------



## Tiffanymi

Angie and pink well done so happy for you!! When did you guys get symptoms in 2ww


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Angie & Pink*, congratulations to you both. Xxx


----------



## angie pangie

Thanks everyone!

Pink - yay congratulations on your   too!      

Fingers crossed for Thursday Josie  

Tiffanymi - no real symptoms although did get some old blood yesterday which would have been 11dpo.  I maybe had a tightening feeling over implantation time 6/7/8dpo but it felt like nerves so wasn't sure.  A couple of nights ago I did suddenly feel hungry in the middle of the night but not sure if that was a sign or not and yesterday I really wanted to eat a nectarine but again not sure if that was anything.  Don't worry about not feeling anything, I'm not sure you can until there's enough HCG in your blood and by then you can do a HPT.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PinkChevron

I had dark spotting from 6dp5dt and still do now (old blood), I've also had what feels like mild period pain but this has been going on since I started the cyclogest and the nurses and have said this often goes away but not for everyone.  The only other thing I noticed was a bit of metallic taste the last couple of days from about 8dp but that's gone too now. No real symptoms yet and it's so hard to tell with the drugs.
I agree with Angie, I'm not sure you'd really see many symptoms yet.


----------



## Tiffanymi

Thanks pink and Angie and well done again!! Hope we will follow in your footsteps.


----------



## Blondie75

Massive congratulations to you ladies, not to be repeated here I'm afraid :-(
It wasn't meant to be, so now focusing on the amazing family I have x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Blondie*, so sorry it wasn't better news  
Enjoy your ds. Xx


----------



## Tiffanymi

Sorry to hear blondie. I know it's a difficult thing to to through.


----------



## Blondie71

Tiffany they def are little fighters I got nothing with fresh either and the identical twins resulted from one embryo that stuck 

Great to see couple of BFP's that always keeps the flame of hope alive! Congrats enjoy a healthy 9 months and beyond  

Blondie75 very sorry it hasn't worked and enjoy your lovely boy.

For those asking about symptoms I had nothing until a few days before OTD then this wierd back pain & shooting pains in my hips started like my hips being pulled apart (think its called relaxin hormone?), then hunger that could not be satisfied and my skin was also lovely with no spots, blackheads etc almost like new skin lol hth x


----------



## Josie1

Sorry to hear that Blondie75  xx


----------



## MyreiE

Hi Ladies,

I am on my way back to the States...literally on the plane..using wi-fi! and Huge congrats for *Angie* and *Pink*!! I am so thrilled for you ladies!

 to *bookworm* and *Blondie* ...sorry to hear about the negative result.

I had a major meltdown yesterday morning after being so tough this past week..probably exasperated by the fact that I had to leave DP behind today..

Well..I just wanted to check in and see how everyone is getting on. I am still prayful for the rest of my FFF's who remain in waiting!

love to all,
-M


----------



## Tiffanymi

Hi all

Thanks Myrei. Sorry to hear you are feeing this way. Hope you have a better day today. It's even tougher without dh support whole away.  We are here for you if you need us X hope the change in scenery is good for you. 
Tx blondie 71 for the symptom breakdown. 

I m choosing now not to think about lack of symptoms as it's driving me crazy and just to relax while pupo.


----------



## Jojonz

Myrei so sorry to hear.. hope you are doing OK

Tiffanymi don't worry about lack of symptoms, I had none at all and got a BFP... off for my scan today at 7+5 so lack of symptoms does not mean anything!

hope you are all well 
x


----------



## Tiffanymi

Thanks Jojo!! I needed some encouragement.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*JoJonz*, hope your scan goes well. How exciting, it must be the best thing ever. X


----------



## cazeroo

Morning all,  lovely to hear news of BFP s on here,  big congrats to you  both!!!!
Hope everyone else is doing OK, anyone having a beta today? If so good luck and I'll keep my fingers crossed for lots of bfps for us all this week.
Xxx


----------



## angie pangie

Hi everyone!

Blondie75 - so sorry   hope you're ok. xxx

Myreie - hope you're doing ok.  Are you away from DP for long? 

Josie - how are you?  Not long until OTD now!

Jam - how are you getting on?

Jojonz - how did your scan go?  

AFM, I'm starting to feel quite rough.  As OTD isn't until tomorrow and I'm already feeling like this I'm wondering whether it could be twins!  

Good luck and baby dust to everyone!    xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Josie1

I'm really struggling now with this wait. Would a test show up now or would you need to wait till the morning?? x


----------



## melbg

Josie, if you are going to poas before otd, definitely do it in the morning. At 13 days past transfer tomorrow if I've got that right, any hpt should be accurate, as long as you don't use a high sensitivity. Go for superdrug or boots own, first response, the normal Clearblue cross test etc.

Good luck if you go for it! X


----------



## cazeroo

Hi all, sadly I think I'm out. Had a bfn this morning, and called my nurse who said I should probably have something showing by now but she couldn't say either way. Bloods are due weds. It's been a pleasure doing my first tww with you all with you all, thanks so much for the support and symptom spotting, and all the very best of luck pink and Angie with your pregnancies, (Angie, twins would be amazing! ) and baby dust to all waiting to test.  I'm off to dust off that bottle of red have a little cry.....


----------



## Josie1

Sorry to hear this Cazeroo, it's gutting  

Big hugs 2 you and DP   xx


----------



## Tiffanymi

Josie, I know the wait is a killer. Good luck if you HPT tomorrow. 

Cazeroo I'm so sorry to hear the result. All the best through this time.


----------



## angie pangie

Nooo Cazeroo!      xxx


----------



## Josie1

Angie what time of day did u test? x


----------



## angie pangie

Josie - clinics always say use your first wee of the day but on the HPT you can buy (clear blue etc) it says if you use it from when your period is due you can use it at anytime of the day.  I've always tested in the mornings though. The wait is torture! xxxx


----------



## angie pangie

If I had a spare test lying about I'd be tempted to use it though!


----------



## Josie1

I don't have a spare one but there's always a 24 hour Asda nearby  

I was doing ok but all of a sudden I want to test x


----------



## Tiffanymi

Me too Josie lol


----------



## angie pangie

I don't blame you!  I couldn't wait any longer so tested on Saturday!  xxx


----------



## angie pangie

When's your OTD Tiffanymi?


----------



## Josie1

When is OTD Tifffany? x


----------



## Tiffanymi

1 Aug. And yours is it 31st July? When was your transfer again and was it 5 day transfer?


----------



## Blondie71

Josie I did mine 12dp 3dt @ 2pm and had only held my urine for 30 mins and it was blazing pretty quick oh and it was clearblue digital (you'll want to see what nbr of weeks pops up to give you an idea how many in there )

Go now to ASDA x


----------



## Josie1

I was a 3 day transfer on the 16th of July, OTD is 31st July. 

Blondie I think I'll be visiting Asda 1st thing. I can't wait any longer I don't think. 15 days seems 2 long anyway. I've always been 12 days with a fresh cycle x


----------



## Blondie71

yeah 15 way too long, you'll def know by now as it can show up by 9dp 3dt in most women x


----------



## Blondie71

what are you feeling btw anything different from your normal af stuff?


----------



## Josie1

Well I caved and not long back from Asda, got a clear blue and it was a    

Totally gutted and don't know if this will ever work   

2 fresh and 1 frozen all negatives, I'm beginning to wonder if there is something wrong with me.


----------



## melbg

Sorry Josie


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Cazeroo & Josie*, massive hugs to you both  Xx

*Angie*, how exciting would2 be. When's your first scan? X

I'm doing ok, feeling tired and sickly but apparently that's normal with these patches. I'm looking forward to getting my scan done and out if the way on Friday. Fingers crossed it's all good.

Hope everyone else is well. I'm off to bed now, it was a long night. Xx


----------



## Blondie71

Oh Josie honey  I am so so sorry this is not fair  did you have clexane and prednisolone on your protocol? Was that your last NHS cycle? if you are considering private I really urge you to try my clinic Serum, Athens it's not as complicated as you imagine, please look at serum boards as I did a trip out there before cycling and I had a hysteroscopy and basic immune testing as wasn't willing to throw away money on a cycle that was going to fail if I did have a proble.

Have a grieve and when you're stronger start planning, it's the only thing that will get you through this, but in my experience the sooner you have a plan the sooner you move forward xoxox take care honey x


----------



## MyreiE

*Josie* ...I was really praying for you dear.

*Blondie*...I have already started on my inquiry form for Serum. I am just so afraid of another negative result.. DP wants to still try OE but by the time we cycle there I am sure I will already be 46...I just think it silly to hope for my eggs to work.. all five of the embies (the two snowbabies and the three from the fresh cycle) were B grades. I really want to try DE or not try at all...so I hear at Serum they do a tandem cycle where they can use your own and have back up donor if your egg quality is not good. Maybe a compromise..

Thanks to everyone for your continued support... hang in there Ladies! 

-M


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Myrei*, glad you've got a back up plan and are looking forward. Best of luck to you. Fingers crossed you get there in the end. Xx


----------



## Josie1

Blondie71 no I never had them in my protocol. What are they for? 

We still have our 2nd NHS attempt yet so don't need to worry about paying private just yet, hopefully never. We've had one private attempt so far x


----------



## angie pangie

Oh Josie I'm so sorry    totally gutted for you.  

If it gives you any hope, our first two cycles failed with nothing to freeze and then our third cycle gave us DD and 2 frosties for this FET.  Don't give up!  I can't remember if you said you have had acupuncture during treatment but if you haven't I would really recommend it, especially if you get an acupuncturist that specializes in fertility. 

This IVF journey is a very hard one - don't blame yourself.   xxxxxxx


----------



## angie pangie

Jam - I have to repeat the HPT next week and then if that's also positive then they book you in for a scan then usually about 7 weeks.  Good luck for your scan on Friday! xxxx


----------



## Tiffanymi

Josie, my heart goes out to you. I'm sorry for your result. It's such a hard road ...I feel it every day. I hope you have some answers or suggestions s on how to change before the next one to keep that hope as well. I know these days are hard.  I'm petrified to test as my body is telling me the same as it always has which is jot good. But trying to remain hopeful. 

XXXX sending you lots of cyber strength.


----------



## Josie1

Thanks ladies. I've never tried acupuncture, I don't know a lot about it. What does it do for infertility? I've heard a lot if people trying it x


----------



## angie pangie

There are mixed view as to whether acupuncture has a positive effect on IVF.  One study found that improved success rates by 60% but another showed no difference.  

For me, I thought I'd give it a go on my last fresh cycle - it was my last NHS go and I wanted to do everything I could.  I'd read Zita West's book so I looked up one of her affiliated acupuncturists that was nearby-ish and started going 3 months before my cycle.  DH also had some sessions.  I also went before and after ET on the same day.  

Is it the acupuncture that made it work?  Who knows?  But both my fresh and frozen I had acupuncture I got BFPs.  
What it definitely did do for me though was to give me time to focus and feel like I was doing everything I could with something that was out of my control.  My acupuncturist is a fertility expert and I really enjoy talking about the process ins and outs in detail with her - DH is very supportive but he really doesn't want to discuss it in so much detail!  And above all - it really helps me to relax.

It's not cheap though and I dread to think how much I've spent on it!  But cheaper than paying for IVF privately!!!


----------



## Blondie71

Josie clexane is a blood thinner and helps avoid miscarriages and prednisolone is a steroid that reduces inflammation and calms the womb to help implantation! Great to hear you still have NHS yes I really hope you don't need it too but if you ever do in the future please keep serum in mind 

Hi MyreiE you prob won't want to hear this  but I cycled with a lady of 45 using her OE and she got pg with twins too sadly she lost one but had a healthy baby girl, so if your levels are responsive to the stimms who knows?? Penny tries to encourage OE where possible, the fact you are open to DE and tandem cycles well you're going to the right place cos she really knows her stuff, am sure I'll see you over on Serum boards x


----------



## Josie1

Angie is that Zita West book good? Any other good books out there? 

Thanks for the info Blondie, I will speak with my consultant about that when I have my review x


----------



## angie pangie

Josie - It's worth a read!  It's got some useful info about diet in too.

How are you feeling today?   xxxx


----------



## Josie1

Cool Angie I'll have a look into it. 

I was feeling a bit better till my post came, got a letter from work saying I've to go to an absence meeting and it may result in a formal written warning. Great just what I needed the day before my official test date (which they are aware of)

I have been off several times in the last year due to the medication and making me feel terrible. 

I have tried my best to manage my absence through annual leave but they are so short staffed it wasn't being granted so had no option other than to go sick (with DR's lines) 

I just feel like a number, they don't have any compassion whatsoever x


----------



## angie pangie

Oh Josie that is so rubbish!  As if IVF isn't hard enough as it is!  I really hope it gets sorted for you.    xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Josie1

I know Angie, they have been no support whatsoever. One of the managers actually said to me "it can be seen as a lifestyle choice" very carefully worded so that she didn't say I or your Employer! 

Really a lifestyle choice, I don't think so it's not like a boob job or something lol x


----------



## Tiffanymi

Josie that's just too insensitive. Wow. Regarding the comment and they know what you are going through. I was worried about work absence I took mine through annual leave but still worry it accumulates.

AFM. have OTd Friday. I may Poas tomorrow. Will wake up and see how I feel but think I will. Friday I was called out for an urgent conference at work and I need to test and then leave straight away ;( dh will need to speak to doctor. And I need to put on brave face the WHOLE day at conferences. 
Today I am more positive. Not about my test result but just feeling that I can't let this ivf break me like it has been and I need to live life in between.


----------



## Josie1

What does AFM and POAS stand for Tiffany? 

I really hope this is your time x


----------



## angie pangie

as for me

pee on a stick

xxx


----------



## skye11

Hi ladies,

Mind if I join you? Had my FET today. 2 embies on board. And so begins the 2ww!  

Skye


----------



## Josie1

Welcome Syke, I'm on this thread 2 aswell as GRI x


----------



## Josie1

Thanks Angie, I was never sure what they meant lol x


----------



## Tiffanymi

AFM is as for me
POAS is pee on a stick. Pregnancy test.

Lol I have been here way too long ;(



Josie1 said:


> What does AFM and POAS stand for Tiffany?
> 
> I really hope this is your time x


----------



## Tiffanymi

Welcome Skye!! All the best for 2ww


----------



## skye11

Thanks ladies. 

Hi *Josie*! How are you feeling today? 

*Tiffany* Good luck for when you test.

Is it normal to feel a very slight cramp on day of transfer? Is it just as catheter had a wee visit?


----------



## Josie1

I'm a bit better thanks Syke, just need to keep strong and positive. 

It's perfectly normal Skye for cramps, I've had it every time so don't worry x


----------



## skye11

Thanks Josie. Thought I was losing it.  

Glad to hear you are feeling a bit better. Hang in there.


----------



## Sunshinequeen

Morning ladies do you mind if I join you? I am so confused!!

I had a single blastocyst transferred on 13/07 and my OTD was 25/07. 

For some reason I was convinced that this cycle would work. I think that after having years of problems we then had our daughter in April 2013 and I then knew that I could get pregnant, stay pregnant and have a healthy baby. 

Anyway I tested 2 days early and it was BFN. I was heart broken and spent most of the day sobbing. I'm sure that the progesterone that I'm on makes me more emotional?! I then started spotting on Thursday night so when it came to my OTD I really did it as a formality totally expecting it to be a BFN. Well it was a BFP!! So I then did a second test (a clear blue digital one) which was also pregnant and 1 - 2 weeks . . . . . 

I then bled really heavily all weekend and was convinced that even if I had been pregnant the it had been a chemical pregnancy. 

I tested again yesterday as  I thought that if it was BFN then I would know where I was and wouldn't have to worry any more - it was BFP and 2 - 3 weeks . . . . . So I asked my GP to do a blood test and hopefully the hcG levels will tell me a bit more about where I am. The bleeding h as now nearly stopped. 

I know that people can have bleeding or periods and still have a successful pregnancy but every time it happened to me the result has been a miscarriage or ectopic so I have to say that I am not feeling optimistic. There is a little glimmer of hope but I really can't let myself get my hopes up. 

Acupuncture - I got to the point before I had my DD where I would pretty much try anything! So I ended up going to see firstly someone called Emma Cannon then Dr Zhai at the Zhai clinic. The acupuncture was fine but I realised that I was getting more stressed rushing across London for the appointments than I was not going. So for our successful round with my daughter I did't do any acupuncture. I think my conclusion is that if you can afford it then try it and see if you think that it helps you. 

Good luck to anyone testing today.  Hugs to those with BFN's.  Xxxxxxx


----------



## Tiffanymi

BFN HPT. OTD tomorrow but I know it will match. Just trying to remain positive but again.....and again BFN ;(


----------



## angie pangie

Oh Tiffanymi   I'm so sorry  

After reading Sunshinequeen's post (congratulations btw   ) is there not a slight chance that it might turn by tomorrow?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Josie1

Tiffany so sorry to hear this big hugs   xx


----------



## skye11

*Tiffany* So sorry to hear your news. Sending you big 

Skye


----------



## Sunshinequeen

Tiffany - so sorry to hear your news. Sending you huge hugs. It just doesn't seems fair does it? How many days are you post transfer? 

AFM - I really hoped that I'd be able to get my HcG result today but the GP hasn't got it yet and said to try again tomorrow. More waiting. . . . I just want to know where I am with all of this. I am now very slightly spotting. Trying not to get my hopes up but we'll see. Feeling tired and rubbish but that's probably the Crinone.

How's everyone else doing?  Xxxxxxx


----------



## MyreiE

*Tiffany*  I am really sorry to hear this news..

-M


----------



## Tiffanymi

Hi

My doctor said he still thinks it's the donor eggs based on odds but we were quite firm that it may not be and can we do further tests. He is sening us to a clinic in another province for immune tests as I take meds but never done them and he wants to do hysterectopy again. I'm tired of this!!!!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Tiffany*, so sorry  Xx

*Sunshine*, congratulations  X


----------



## Sunshinequeen

I had my HcG result back today and it was only 160. I think that for 5+3 weeks it should be more like 1500. Seems odd as I had the blood test done on the same day that I got 2-3 wks on the clear blue test . The stuff I read on line said that your HcG had to be between 200 - 2000 to get 2-3 wks. I had another test done today but I won't get the result until Monday/Tuesday. 

I saw the GP today and he has booked me in for a scan on Tuesday.

In the meantime I've spent the day in bed feeling horrendously nauseous and with a really dodgy tummy. Feeling a bit sorry for myself  

I know that we all hope and pray for a BFP but this waiting feels like torture. I pretty much know that it's all over and am just hoping that it's not ectopic.

I hope that some of you have better news today than me? Xxxxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Sunshine*, fingers crossed for some news on Tuesday.  X


----------



## angie pangie

Jam - how did your scan go? xxxx


----------



## Tiffanymi

Thanks for the support everyone. Just trying to get my mind off it.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Angie*, all was good. Transfer is Friday. I'm super impatient already. X


----------



## Tiffanymi

Jam  good luck!! How many would you like to put back if they survive


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

I've only got the one. They've said there's a 95-97% chance of it defrosting. X


----------



## angie pangie

Yay Jam!  Fingers crossed for Friday! xxxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Yes everything's crossed. At least we've nhs treatment to fall back on if it doesn't work. X


----------



## Tiffanymi

Hope the one is a fighter. I know thawing is nerve wrecking but both mine survived when I thawed. Hope all goes well


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Yes they seemed confident above it thawing so I'm not too mithered about that. Just need it to be a sticky one. X


----------



## Tiffanymi

Jam nearly transfer!! Good luck

AFM. Been getting migraines and not well but attitude is back and positive. For IVF and work and in general. Getting a bit of the ME factor back in my personality lol.  on anti bio tics for flu. Having hysterectopy next Tuesday to get it over with then locating immune doctor who hasn't replied yet and may be on meds. So next IVF I'll only be in 4 months or so. But honestly actually need the break!!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Tiffany*, the break will probably do you good, enjoy it. 
I'm in at 13:30 on Friday. The said the embryologist will ring before we go in to confirm all is well.  Fingers crossed. X

*Sunshine*, how are you getting on? X


----------



## Tiffanymi

Good luck let is know X


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

I will. I'm so excited. Really hope this is our turn. X


----------



## angie pangie

Good luck today Jam!  xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

This cycles definitely over for us. Our penguin didn't defrost properly. She said it started to go dark when they took it out and it got worse when they put it in the culture. There was something else she said but I can't remember. 
I think like I'm being punished and that it will never work. I'm glad I've got next week off. I feel heartbroken and devastated.  
Thank you everyone got your kind words. I'm going to stick around to see how you all get on. Best of luck. Xx


----------



## Josie1

Aww no 😢 gutted for uz Jam and Cream.

Thinking of you both xx


----------



## Sunshinequeen

Jam & Cream - I am so sorry to hear your news. It is so tough that your frosty didn't thaw properly. We all try to be so strong and positive but sometimes that's just not easy. Be kind to yourselves and try to get strong - physically and mentally for your next round. Could you think about booking a holiday? The sunshine and lying on a beach always make me feel a bit better! I was close to giving up after continued failures but my husband remained so positive and said he just knew that we'd be parents one day. When my little girls giggles and smiles fill my day with joy I'm so glad that I found the strength to go on. 

AFM - things are not so good for us either. I phoned on Monday morning for my HcG results and they had gone from 161 to 164. I knew that meant it was ectopic . . . We went to the "emergency gynaecology unit" who told us that they were too busy and couldn't see us!!! I burst into tears and pointed out that I'd had 2 previous ectopics. Anyway I ended up having emergency surgery on Monday night and they have removed both my tubes. It's weird as I feel relieved that hopefully I can't have another ectopic. Obviously I can't get pregnant naturally so that's a bit sad. Feeling physically and mentally battered. I know that we are so lucky to have DD but we would love for her to have a sibling. Maybe we'll have better luck next time.

Huge hugs to everyone. Xxxxxxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Sunshine*, massive hugs to you 
How stupid are they? Too busy to see you? Outrageous. Take time to recover xx
I've rang my gp and they said they'd get him to ring today, I really need to sort out my funding now. And yes we're going to arrange a holiday too, we need a break away from it all. Xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Thank you *Josie*, hope your good. X


----------



## angie pangie

Oh Jam I'm so sorry your frostie didn't survive.      so gutted for you.
It's good you've got the week off to get yourself together.  Definitely do something nice for yourself.  xxxxxx


----------



## Josie1

Do u not get 2 NHS attempts Jam? x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Thank you *Angie*, hope your doing well. X

*Josie*, yes we do. I'm applying to move the funding to a private place. It's much quicker to get in and have treatment. If we stay at St Mary's we probably won't start until January  I just want to get going. X


----------



## Josie1

Ah right, so you've had one NHS attempt so far? x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

No we self funded our icsi. We were entitled to 3 goes but they take one of you for each that you self fund. X


----------



## Josie1

So if u self fund u loose an attempt on NHS? x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Yes this is what they do. Scandalous if you ask me. X


----------



## Josie1

Jeez oh, never heard of that. Do they even need to know? I wouldn't tell them x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

There's very few CCGs that don't do this. They already knew. Think it's through HFEA   x


----------



## Josie1

Oh yeah forgot about ****. What's CCGs? x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

What used to be PCT. Thinks it's clinical commissioning group? Something like that. X


----------



## Josie1

Ah right, not heard of that either x


----------



## angie pangie

I didn't know that either about funding!  Will that affect you Josie?

Sunshinequeen - so sorry to read about your ectopic pregnancy, how scary.  Can't believe they told you they were too busy!  Ridiculous!  

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Josie1

No it doesn't affect is Angie, I'd never heard of that before. Is that in England? x


----------



## Josie1

Sorry to hear about your ectopic sunshine  just catching up and getting to read posts properly x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

It's just the organisation that's been set up in to deliver nhs services. Some towns have their own, some share. Ours is with 2 neighbouring towns too. X


----------



## MyreiE

Hi all,

I am just getting caught up. Utterly gutted for *sunshine* and *J&C*. Stay strong ladies...  

-M


----------



## Tiffanymi

Jam I am so sorry to hear about your cycle. Know you must be very dissapointed

Sunshine that's so painful  sorry about the ectopic


Sending you strength through this hard time. 

Arm waiting for immune doctor to get back and start tests and doing hysterectopy next week. So next cycle probably in 6 months. But need to try do something different. For now just enjoying getting my mind and body away from a cycle. Back to back takes it toll on you and I was mentally and physically and financially drained. Miss the hope though but hoping I get some answers through this. 

Does anyone know with hysto: can I do it if needing AF, do I need to shave down there? Is 2 days off work ok including the op day? Is it painful. I did it before. Just can't remember.


----------

